# From Citadel to Bastion: The Sunless Citadel



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

OOC Thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26451
Characters: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26666

On a sweltering summer day, six companions have gathered near the town of Oakhurst in the country of Yeomanry.  It has been several years since the great wars, but there are still dark creatures afoot and opportunities for the adventuresome.

Farah, Lamont, and Quendros have been chasing an interesting mystery.  The goblin tribe infesting the nearby ruins (called the Sunless Citadel, though no one knows why) ransoms a single piece of magical fruit to the highest bidder in Oakhurst once every midsummer.  They've been doing this for the last twelve years.  Usually, the fruit sells for around 50gp, which is all the townspeople can bring themselves to pay a goblin.  The fruit, apparently an apple of perfect hue, heals those who suffer from any disease or ailment.  They sometimes plant the seeds at the center of each fruit, hoping to engender an enchanted apple tree.  When the seeds germinate in their proper season, they produce a twiggy mass of twisted sapling stems.  Not long after the saplings reach 2 feet in height, they are stolen - every time.  The townsfolk assume that the jealous goblins send out thieves to ensure their monopoly of the enchanted fruit.  The three friends are interested in how the goblins came to possess such a wonder and how they steal every sapling grown from the fruit's seed.

Ashrem, Khaira, and Moon have also heard about the Sunless Citadel.  Another party of adventurers, locally based, delved into the Sunless Citadel a month past.  They were never seen again.  Two human members of that ill-fated adventuring party were brother and sister, Talgen Hucrele (a fighter) and Sharwyn Hucrele (a wizard).  They were part of an important merchant family based in the town of Oakhurst.  Kerowyn Hucrele, the matriach of the family, offered Kaira (who she occasionally hires for parties and festivals) salvage rights if she and her friends find and return with the two lost members of her family - or at least return the gold signet rings worn by the missing brother and sister.  She offered them a reward of 125gp per signet ring per member of their company.  If they bring back the Hucreles in good shape (of good mind and body), she will double the reward.

Learning of their mutual interest, the six sometimes companions have come together in Oakhurst to learn more of the Sunless Citadel and its secrets.

_Many of the names and much of the flavor text in the following story is taken from The Sunless Citadel by Bruce Cordell, Wizards of the Coast, 2000._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 10, 2002)

In the endless plane of the mindscape, Ashrem Bayle floated silent and unmoving. Before him stretched a barren wasteland of broken rock and grey earth. Here and there a blackened, twisted tree struggled to break the earth. He retreated here sometimes, to be alone in self-reflection. The world inside his mind was not a pretty place, but it was his and it was peaceful. Master Sorren had told him that the mindscape was a reflection of the subconscious. 

"No wonder it is so barren," Ashrem thought solemnly.

Still, it was better than it was. He had met a small group of people whom he now called his friends. Only after he had been around them for a time did he notice the first of the twisted little trees. It was a start. Their companionship was welcome.

His body sat crosslegged on a bed back at the Ol' Boar inn. There his friends prepared to embark on a small quest under the employment of a local merchant. It was a noble enough cause, and it would pay for further travels. 

"It is time", his thoughts echoed across the plane. He reached out to his physical body.

Ashrem's eyes opened slowly and he looked at his friends.

"I am ready", he said quietly.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 10, 2002)

Moon is sitting on his haunches on the seat of his chair, hands clamped into his armpits as if to keep them from running away.  He is sitting very still, his eyes on the tankard in front of him.  The right, unmasked half of his face looks as blank as the leather mask on the left.  

At Ashrem's words, he nods slightly.  
You'd have to look again to detect the tiny smile tugging at the  corner of his mouth.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 10, 2002)

"Well, I don't know about everybody else, but I'm excited," Khaira emotes.  "I've sung so many songs about the heroes of legend, and here we finally have a chance to make those legends ourselves!" 

"Speaking of legends...  Let me see if I can remember any regarding the Sunless Citadel."

[OOC: Bardic knowledge check v.s. any legends surrounding the Sunless Citadel or the fruit produced within.]


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 10, 2002)

Lamont sits at the table with his companions, sipping a glass of wine.  Only half-paying attention to the conversation, he has his nose buried in a book, slowly reading a story through the spectacles which continue to slip down his nose.  Upon hearing Khaira speak, he closes the book and sets it on his knee.

"Oui, my friend, many a tale has been told of this place. Hopefully we can make some tales of our own, and chronicle them for all to see."


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

"Aye, there's plenty of glory to be won here," Quendros commented.  "I'm eager to take my share."

OOC:  Only sig I'm leaving on the thread, since it has a link to Quendros' character sheet.  I've deleted the rest.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 11, 2002)

Khaira searches her memory for vague rumors and lost stories, and comes up with several possibilities.

The traffic through Oakhurst now travels along the New Road between Hardwick in the west and Coldfair Green in the east, but there used to be another road from Oakhurst to Fort Baxter in the north.  The Old Road ran right past the Sunless Citadel ruins, but fell into disuse because of goblin banditry.

The Old Road also skirts the Ashen Plain, a lifeless land.  The desolation is attributed to the ancient rampage of a dragon named Ashardalon.  In a similar vein, legends suggest the Sunless Citadel was the retreat of an ancient dragon cult.


----------



## novyet (Oct 11, 2002)

"Goblins?" Farah's hand trembles slightly on her wineglass, barely controlled anger visible. Just as quickly it is gone. "Goblins that terrorized the roads, are now farmers? Something doesn't add up. And this dragon cult...very strange." Farah goes back to drinking her glass of wine. "I'm ready when all of you are."


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 11, 2002)

At Farah's words Moon straightens, drains his tankard, and looks around at his friends expectantly.  
"Tales,"  he whispers.  "Let's go make them."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 11, 2002)

_OOC: I'm going to assume we are in a private dinning room._

Ashrem spared a grin for his diminutive friend. "Yes. If indeed Hucrele's familiy still lives, which I doubt, they will not appreciate our delay."

With that, he stood and let out a long sigh. "Has everyone gotten their equipment. I must retreive some things from my room and I will meet you all outside."

_-Moments later-_

Ashrem emerged from the inn wearing his armor and holding his dark cloak open to allow in what little breeze their was. He held his spear in his crossed arms. He walked over and leaned on one of the inn's porch supports.

Casually he wiped the sweat from his brow and then closed his eyes. He had learned many things from Master Sorren, among them, the ability to control what you feel. In a  moment, he began to feel much cooler and comfortable. While in reality he was still pouring sweat under the broiling heat, he felt it as a cool fall day.

_OOC: Autohypnosis, got to love it  _


----------



## Vargo (Oct 11, 2002)

Khaira, who believes firmly in being prepared, is already packed 'n ready.  Slinging her pack across her shoulder, and loosening the sheath of her rapier, she stands, pays her breakfast tab, and walks to the door, waiting for the others.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Quendros gathers his belongings, settles his tab, whispers a prayer to Corellon, and makes ready to depart


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 11, 2002)

A few notes trail after Quendros as he walks towards the door, in time with his measured step.  

Moon's eyes twinkle as he plays a fragment of the ancient circus Prancing Tune.   Then his recorder drops, dangles on its thong as Moon comes skipping after his friends, backpack on and ready.


----------



## novyet (Oct 12, 2002)

Seeing that it's time to head out, Farah pays off her tab for breakfast, and heads for the door with the others.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 13, 2002)

The companions head out of Oakhurst following the Old Road.  The way winds through rocky downs, near stands of old-growth oak, and past several abandoned farm shacks. 

Around midday the Old Road passes to the east of a narrow ravine.  At the road's closest approach to the cleft, several broken pillars jut from the earth where the ravine widens and opens into someting more akin to a deep, but narrow, canyon.  Two of the pillars stand straight, but most of them lean against the sloped earth.  Others are broken, and several have apparently fallen into the darkness-shrouded depths.  A few similar pillars are visible on the opposite side of the ravine.

The ravine runs off into the distance in both directions.  In most places it appears to be about thirty feet wide and thirty feet deep.  But near the pillars it is both wider and far deeper.

This, according to the stories, is the location of the Sunless Citadel.


----------



## garyh (Oct 14, 2002)

"Well," offers Quendros, "now I know why they call this place the _Sunless_ Citadel..."

"Any ideas?"


----------



## novyet (Oct 14, 2002)

"Well let's head on down there, this is what we came for, right? We can look for an easier way, or we can head down on ropes. What say the rest of you?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 14, 2002)

Indeed, a sturdy knotted rope already hangs from one of the pillars.  Judging by its good condition, the rope couldn't have been tied there more than two or three weeks ago.  Moon also spots older and weathered hand- and footholds carved into the cliff face.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 14, 2002)

Ashrem knelt peering over the ravine's edge, his spear cradled in his arms. He closed his eyes and opened himself to the place's residuel psychic impressions. Once in the proper state of mind, he cast his conscousness momentarily into the future in an attempt to wrench free a bit of truth.

_[OOC: I'm manifesting Inkling. I want to know whether climbing down the rope would be a good or bad thing.]_

_-Regardless of the answer.-_

Ashrem involuntarily grabbed his temples. After a moment he stood and shook himself off.

Remaining Psionics
Power Points: 3
Talents: 3


----------



## Vargo (Oct 14, 2002)

Khaira thinks for a moment, then says "Moon, would you mind sneaking down there first?  I'll try to provide cover from up here with my bow, and if you see anything remotely dangerous, I want you to come back up as quickly as possible.  Lamont, if Moon clears the spot I'd suggest you next, and then the rest of us, in no particular order.  The real threat is down there, and of all of us, Moon can hide from it the best, effectively giving us two people down there instead of one at a time."


----------



## garyh (Oct 14, 2002)

"I'll cover you, too, Moon."


----------



## novyet (Oct 14, 2002)

"Ahh...well if you wouldn't mind, may I follow Lamont down? They may need some help if they run into trouble, hopefully I can provide it." Farah will then wait for Moon and Lamont to proceed down the rope before heading down herself.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 15, 2002)

Ashrem's glimpse into the future reveals nothing.

Moon nods his willingness to descend the rope first and begins quietly climbing down to the ledge fifty feet below.

_Quick style point: if you remember when posting, click off the Show Signature checkbox.  It's a minor nitpick, but it makes the posts flow more continuously._


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 15, 2002)

Lamont will drop his heavy flail down, since there's no convenient way to carry it down a rope.  He will then begin to climb down the rope after Moon.


----------



## novyet (Oct 15, 2002)

Once Lamont reaches the bottom, Farah takes a deep breath, and proceeds down after them.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 15, 2002)

Ashrem, mumbling under his breath, walked over to take his position as the last one down the rope.

He didn't like not knowing what lay ahead.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 15, 2002)

"My turn, I guess," says Khaira as she attaches her bow to her pack, and heads down.


----------



## garyh (Oct 15, 2002)

Quendros follows his companions down into the darkness.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 16, 2002)

The rope ends at a sandy ledge overlooking a subterranean gulf of darkness to the west.  The ledge is wide but rough.  Sand, rocky debris, and the bones of small animals cover it.  A roughly hewn stairwell zigs and zags down the side of the ledge, descending into darkness.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 16, 2002)

While stooping down to pick up his flail, Lamont picks up one of the bones and examines it, trying to determine what type of creature it's from. 


OOC:  Untrained Wilderness Lore check.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 16, 2002)

Ashrem traversed the rope and soon found himself on the ledge with the others.

"I have no feeling for what is to come," he announced ominously. "Take care where you step and keep your eyes open", he said to noone in particular.

Obviously on edge, his eyes scanned the area in search of anything that my give some clue as to what recently passed here or for some sign of the missing Hucreles.

_OOC: Take 10 on a Search (+5)._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 17, 2002)

Lamont guesses the bones were those of small mammals, but the exact type eludes him.

Ashrem spots footprints heading down the stairs, along with extremely large rat prints.  In another part of the ledge he also finds an old ring of stones that contains the ash of many fires.  Stirring the ashes reveals a few rough-hewn spear tips and more animal bones.


----------



## novyet (Oct 17, 2002)

"Well, shall we continue on then? Moon, will you scout ahead while we follow behind you? Quendros and Khaira can cover us with bows as we head down first. I wonder if the others had this same kind of discussion before they went down...." Farah ponders that last thought to herself as she prepares to head down the stairways into the Sunless Citadel.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 18, 2002)

The five-foot wide stairs stretch down into the darkness, and the group is forced to prepare light sources.  Three switchbacks are on the stairs, each of which opens onto a small landing.  As the party passes the third landing, a fortress top emerges from the darkness.  The subterranean citadel, though impressive, seems long forgotten, if the lightless windows, cracked crenallations, and leaning towers are any indication.  All is quiet, though a cold breeze blows up from below, bringing with it the scent of dust and a faint trace of rot.

The narrow stairs empty into a small courtyard, apparently the top of what was once a crenellated battlement.  The buried citadel has sunk so far into the earth that the battlement is now level with the surrounding cavern floor.  The floor stretches away to the north and south, and it is apparently composed of a layer of treacherous, crumbled masonry, which reaches to an unknown depth.  To the west looms the surviving structure of what must be the Sunless Citadel.

A tower stands on the west side of the courtyard, twenty feet away.  A wooden door is visible on its face.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 19, 2002)

Moon sneaks towards the tower door, keepng a careful eye out for anything suspicious, little more than a shadow in the flickering light.   (_Assuming he reaches the door without incident_) Moon turns his head to his companions with a finger to his lips, and bends an ear to any apparent keyhole or crack in the door.  


_OOC:  Found my internet cafe in Taormina.  They expect to be open throughout the week unless Italy goes back on strike, so hopefully I'm back.  
Thanks for taking Moon along, GruTheWanderer! _


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

Quendros again uses his longbow to give cover to his companions as Moon scouts ahead.  When everyone reaches the door, Quendros follows as well.

OOC: Glad you're back, StalkingBlue!!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 20, 2002)

As he approaches the door, Moon spots a well-concealed trapdoor in front of it rigged to drop unwary trespassers.  A one-foot wide catwalk allows safe access to the door itself.

Moon stands on the catwalk and listens at the door, but here's nothing from the room beyond.

_Ditto on the welcome back.  And no problem on bringing your character along._


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 20, 2002)

"Trapdoor!"  Moon hisses to his companions, motioning towards the place.  He quickly scans for any loose stones to mark the catwalk with, if none he uses chalk.  

Throwing a glance back to reassure himself that Quendros is still covering, he puts a hand to the door to open it a crack, very quietly.  
If nothing moves inside, he'll open the door far enough for everyone to see and pass through.  

 


_Thanks for the welcomes! _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 21, 2002)

The room beyond the door remains quiet as Moon opens it and peers inside.  Finding no immediate threat, he gestures for the others to enter.

The circular interior of the tower is cobbled with cracked granite, upon which sprawl four goblins, all apparently slain in combat.  One stands with its back against the western wall, the killing spear still skewering it and holding it upright.  Three wooden doors lead off from this area.  Above, a hollow tower of loose masonry reaches thirty feet, but the intervening floors and stairs are gone, except for a couple of crumbled ledges.


----------



## novyet (Oct 21, 2002)

"Hmph...Good Riddance." Farah spits at the corpses of the goblins. "So which way shall we proceed? I don't think up is an option."


----------



## Vargo (Oct 22, 2002)

"Eenie meenie mineey moe...  How about left?  Before that, we should probably check out the goblins.  We should try to figure out what killed them - if the goblins have an enemy, instead of just their typical infighting, we could use that to our advantage." Khaira pronounces.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 23, 2002)

Investigation reveals that the four goblins are about a month dead, and rats have gnawed at them.  The bodies are looted of all valuables, though each goblin possesses a short sword.

During her examination Khaira removes the spear pinning the goblin to the wall.  The body slumps and reveals deep-set an impressive runes in the wall.  Farah reads the name "Ashardalon" in Draconic.

While Quendros is covering the others, he notices a fourth exit from the chamber.  There is a secret door on the south wall (about fifteen feet from the entrance to the chamber).  The other two exits are on the northwest and southwest sides of the forty-foot diameter tower.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2002)

"Look, friends," says the Elf.  "Another exit this room has."


----------



## novyet (Oct 23, 2002)

"Then perhaps we should head that way instead. If someone went through the effort to hide a door, it's probably a good idea to check it first. Good job Quendros!" Farah will move to the south wall, and update the log in her journal about the secret door for later mapping.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 23, 2002)

"Seconded.  I am glad for the presence of your sharp eyes, Quendros."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 23, 2002)

*Im back. Finally!*

Ashrem readied his spear and approached closer to the door. He appeared deep in thought.

"Ashardalon.... what is that", he asked looking Khaira.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2002)

"Thank Corellon, for the gifts he has given me," replies Quendros.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 23, 2002)

Moon hisses with excitement as he hurries over to where Quendros has indicated the secret door.  "Thanks to whoever you want, Quendros.  Well hidden indeed ..."  Quick colourless bats, his hands flutter over the stone surface, investigating for indications of traps or an opening mechanism.  

 


_Unable to connect while the boards were shifted. Sorry._


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 24, 2002)

Readying his mace, Lamont takes up a position to one side of the door.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 24, 2002)

It looks as if the secret door will swing outward by pressing the right stone.  No traps are immediately apparent.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 24, 2002)

While Moon is examining the secret door, Khaira thinks back, trying to remember any legends she has heard with the name "Ashardalon" in them...

OOC: Bardic knowledge check.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 25, 2002)

Other than the previous story about the Ashen Plain near the Sunless Citadel, none of Khaira's memories suggest much about the name Ashardalon. 

Ooc: I realize the server has been flaky.  Let's all be patient for the time being.


----------



## novyet (Oct 25, 2002)

Readying herself against whatever may come through, Farah awaits the door's opening.


----------



## WalkingBlue (Oct 25, 2002)

*Ouff. At last...*



After what seems an age of hesitation, Moon finally presses the stone and leaps back from the door to the side opposite from Lamont, dagger gleaming as it slides into his hand.  

 

_ OOC:  Flaky indeed.  Sorry for the delay.  _


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 25, 2002)

_OOC: Ash sets himself up 10' directly in fron of the opening door and readies an action to fire his crossbow at anything that emerges from the room. Can anybody create a map for this? Doesn't have to be fancy._

Taking a step back, Ashrem dropped to one knee. Quietly, he sat his spear on the floor and aimed his crossbow at the door.


----------



## garyh (Oct 25, 2002)

Quendros once again holds ready with his longbow, should anything unwelcome happen when the secret door is opened.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 27, 2002)

As Moon presses the release, a previously unseen needle springs from the door.  Fortunately, he jerks his hand pack in time to avoid it.

The door swings back to reveal a ten by ten pocket chamber, damp and cold.  The skeletons of three long dead archers slump against the rubble-filled arrow slits along the east and south wall.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 27, 2002)

Moon suppresses a curse at the needle.  With a shrug to Lamont, he leans into the chamber to see into the corners, hoping to detect another doorway, an interesting-looking chest or anything else worth the trouble of investigating.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 28, 2002)

As Moon leans into the room, the bones strewn about the floor float upward, forming skeletons with pinpoints of red fire gleaming from their eye sockets.  Disregarding their bows, they move forward with silent claws.

_Initiatives: Quendros 23, Khaira 16, Lamont 7, Moon 6, Ashrem 4, Farah 3.  Everyone declare your actions._


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 28, 2002)

(_In Halfling:_) "The Trickster save us!" 

Moon will stay by the door so that the skeletons will have to move between him and Lamont to get out into the main tower room.  
If a skeleton steps into his melee range, he will attack it with his dagger (drawn before opening the door, see above), fighting defensively.  
 

OOC:  _Gru, is this how you want it done, or should I wait next time until the ones with higher initatives have declared their actions? _


----------



## novyet (Oct 28, 2002)

Farah will move a few feet back and draw her crossbow, and attempt to ready a shot against a skeleton not in melee.  

OOC --> I'm unsure of the other's actions so I'll just ready to shoot one that no one else engages.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 28, 2002)

_OOC: I had readied an action to shoot anything coming through the door. I'll stick with that._

With a determined look, Ash steadied his hand and loosed a crossbow bolt into the creature before him.

It occured to him that a crossbow wouldn't be very effective on these creatures. After his shot, he dropped his crossbow to the floor and grabbed his spear.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 28, 2002)

Khaira moves up next to Lamont, and says "I'll try to beat down their guard so that you can get a hit in." 

OOC: Khaira assists Lamont in attacking the skeletons, which IIRC should grant a +2 bonus to his attack.


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2002)

Quendros fires his readied arrow, and then - like Ashrem - drops his bow as he realizes it will be of little use against these foes.  He then will draw his sword and engage the skeletons in melee.  He will continue to do so, unless a party member becomes seriously injured.  If that occurs, he will use a CLW on them.

"For Corellon!!" shouts Quendros, as he lets his arrow fly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 29, 2002)

As the skeletons push outward from the room, Quendros' arrow flies between them.

The first skeleton moves between Lamont and Moon, but fails to hit Lamont with its claws.  The second one stands in the doorway and strikes at Moon, also missing.

Khaira's attempt to aid Lamont is unsuccessful, as is his strike with the mace.

Moon's defensive strike against the first skeleton is the first hit.  Although the dagger is not completely effective, it does some minor damage (2 pts).  

Ashrem's shot with the crossbow flies true, but the bolt merely catches in the ribcage of the skeleton, doing no damage.  Likewise for Farah's shot, another hit.

_Yes, Moon, this is the way I would like it done._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 29, 2002)

Quendros moves forward and slashes the first skeleton with his sword (3pts).  

The skeletons push a little further out of the room, attacking Lamont and Khaira.  The third skeleton is now in the doorway and strikes Moon.  Once again their feeble attempts to claw the party are averted.

_Continuing with the second round..._


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2002)

OOC:  I just remembered I'm playing a cleric.   Quendros will Turn Undead his next action.

"By the grace of Corellon Larethian, back, back you foul mockeries of unlife!!"


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 29, 2002)

Moon will continue to fight defensively. If Lamont and Moon are flanking a skeleton, he will attack that one, otherwise the skeleton he and Quendros have hit in the first round (if still within melee range).  
If necessary (and possible), he will first take a single step to bring him into a flanking position with Lamont.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 29, 2002)

Khaira continues to try to beat back the defenses of a skeleton for Lamont to get a good strike in.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 29, 2002)

Lamont will continue to beat things with his flail.  If the thing he's beating stops moving, he'll move on to the next beatable object.


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *  Lamont will continue to beat things with his flail.  If the thing he's beating stops moving, he'll move on to the next beatable object.   *




OOC:  I nominate Lamont to be our official party strategist.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 30, 2002)

Lamont brings on the beating!  Khaira skillfully knocks the arms of the second skeleton down, allowing the fighter to shatter its skull, spine, and ribcage with an overhand swing.

Moon's dagger flicks out, attempting to strike the skeleton flanked by Ashrem and himself.  This strike has as little luck as Ashrem's following strike with the spear.  Farah has more luck however, drawing her quarterstaff and striking the same skeleton a solid blow to the chest (4 hp).

Quendros struggles mightily to channel positive energy at the undead, but his efforts are in vain.

The skeletons, for all their persistence, are unable to scratch any of the well-prepared party.  The second skeleton falls apart after its attack (it was staggered by Farah's attack).  The final skeleton moves out of the doorway, putting itself between Moon and Lamont.

Moon strikes again with the dagger, but is unable to do as much damage as he would to a living target in a similar situation (2 hp).

The team of Khaira and Lamont follow up with another beatdown, this time breaking through the creatures right arm and pelvis (14 hp).

As the dust settles, the party examines the fallen archers.  Their clothing and crossbows have mostly disintegrated, but a single unblemished bolt remains in each quiver and a few coins remain in belt pouches (27 sp, 13 gp, and 3 +1 bolts).

The remainder of the room is featureless.  The arrow slits are now buried below the heaped rubble field outside the fortress.  Nothing has disturbed this pocket closet in a long time.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 30, 2002)

Lamont resists the urge to make a "skeletons in the closet" joke.  He bends down and picks up the crossbow bolts, handing them to someone who uses a crossbow.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 30, 2002)

While Lamont gathers the loot, Moon crouches, intently studying a set of pelvis bones and the base of a shattered skull.  His hands keep wiping down the front of his leather armor, until with a start he collects himself and rises, glancing self-consciously up at his friends and away.  

"No arteries, of course,"  he mutters, to no one in particular.  "I wish ..."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 30, 2002)

Ashrem studied the fallen creatures in silence. He finally looked up and took one of the magical bolts and slid it into the bolt quiver at his hip.

"Vile sorcories at work here", he whispered with a grimmace.

He retrieved his crossbow from the floor, set an arrow, and cocked it.

"I do not like this place."


----------



## Vargo (Oct 30, 2002)

"Ah, but the drab colors, the rotting fungus on the walls - why, with a few hundred years of scouring and cleaning, this place could show some real potential!"  Khaira chuckles.  "I know what you mean, Ashrem, I know what you mean."

"I wonder if the skeletons were animated by somebody and stored here, or if some inherent magic to the area made them?  If it was the former, and not many know about this area, it would make a good base camp for us.  How about we leave the gold scattered around, but visible - if somebody comes back, they'll take the gold, and that way we'll know if anybody knows about the secret door?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 1, 2002)

The dust in the pocket closet suggests that nothing has entered this room in a hundred years or more.  The skeletons were either in place before the collapse of the fortress or were created by its violent collapse.

Back in the tower chamber, doors lead to the northwest and southwest.  Both are wooden and unlocked.  No sounds can be heard in either direction.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 1, 2002)

Moon nods reluctantly.  He unwraps a bit of leather from his belt, which is seen to hold an array of odd-looking, slender tools.  He selects a pair of pliers and proceeds to pull the needle out of the door, avoiding to touch it with his hands, then bends to drop it into a crack between the flagstones and rubs the pliers clean on a fragment of stone.  

Rewrapping and stowing his tools with the greatest care, he steps into the pocket to make sure the door can be opened from the inside.  

He draws his dagger and gets ready to sneak through whatever doorway the group decides to explore next.  

"You know what I don't like?" he whispers.  "Those goblins.  Who did for them?  I mean .. there could be more of _these_ things in there."  A crumbling shinbone is sent flying by his kick.  "Or worse.  -  Right.  Where next?"


----------



## novyet (Nov 4, 2002)

Better the walking dead, than live goblins. Feh. Anyway, let's move on shall we? How about the northwest door?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 5, 2002)

Ashrem stared at the two doors a moment then shrugged. "It does not matter. We know not what awaits us either way."

He hated not knowing..


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 6, 2002)

Pushing open the northwest door, the party peers down a ten-foot wide corridor running east-west.  Doors are visible on the north and south walls at the edge of the torch light.

After moving down the hallway about ten feet, a third door becomes visible at the end of the hallway.

The west and north doors are wooden and have no locking mechanism.  The south door is stone, with a relief carving of a dragonlike fish swimming in an acquatic setting.  Unlike the others, the stone door is locked.

No sounds are audible behind the north and south doors, but faint whimpering can be heard from the west door.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 6, 2002)

Hovering by the west door, Moon turns to raise a questioning eyebrow to his friends.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 6, 2002)

Khaira whispers "I wonder if it's one of the missing people.  Is it just crying, or can you hear any words?"


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 7, 2002)

"Let's find out,"  Moon whispers.  He draws his dagger and puts his hand to the door.  "Will you cover me?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 7, 2002)

Moon opens the door to a room thirty feet across (east-west) and fifty feet wide (north-south).

There are four other doors leading out of the room (south, west, west, and east) as well as a hallway on the west wall directly opposite the entryway.

As for the room itself, crudely executed symbols and glyphs, scribed in bright green dye, decorate this large and irregularly shaped crumbling chamber.  A large pit in the chamber's center shows evidence of a recent bonfire.  A metallic cage in the center of the southern wall contains a gaping hole and stands empty.

A small wooden bench draped with green cloth stands before the cage, and upon it sits several small objects.  A bedroll lies near the wooden bench, from which the sound of whimpering is plainly audible.


----------



## garyh (Nov 7, 2002)

One hand on his longsword, Quendros approached the bench, and asked "Is someone there?  Do you need help?"


----------



## novyet (Nov 8, 2002)

Taking the time to reload her crossbow, Farah levels it at the bedroll. Looking at Quendros, she says, "Just in case, you never know what could happen." Addressing the occupant of the bedroll she says, "Whoever you are, come on out, we mean no harm."


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 9, 2002)

With a glance of distrust towards the whimpering from the bedroll, Moon slinks into the room along the left wall to go around clockwise and investigate all other exits, without opening any doors.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 10, 2002)

_Apologies for the delay, I've been sick._

Glancing briefly at the walls, Farah realizes that the symbols on the walls are crude versions of Draconic, reading "Here There Be Dragons."

At the sound of the two voices, a small reptilian head emerges from the bedroll.  The owner of the head has a scaly rusty-brown skin.  His doglike head has two small, light-colored horns and red eyes that glow like sparks.

Speaking rough Common with a voice like a yapping dog, the figure responds, "No harm.  No harm.  Meepo come out.  Need help.  Need help.  Meepo need help."  He looks at the shattered cage with weepy eyes.  "They've taken my dragon."

Cautiously rounding the room, Moon hears additional yappy voices behind the north door on the west wall.


----------



## garyh (Nov 10, 2002)

"Your...  dragon? " asks Quendros.  "I'm afraid I don't understand, little one."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 11, 2002)

"Clan's dragon.  Clan's dragon.  The wretched goblins stole Calcyrx, our dragon!  Understand.  Understand.  Meepo doesn't understand either, but the leader does.  Meepo take you to meet the leader, Yusdrayl, if you make nice.  Grant you safe passage, if you promise not to hurt Meepo.  May be if you promise to rescue dragon, leader make nice to you, answer your questions."

The party begins noticing more details about the room.  The metallic cage is bent out of shape, but there are small droppings inside.  Small bits of bone and armor are visible anong the ashes in the bonfire pit.  The wooden bench beside Meepo is set up like a tiny altar and holds containers of green dye, a paintbrush, and four small jade figurines of dragons.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 11, 2002)

Moon, still distrustful, hangs back and motions to his friends behind Meepo's back.  "More of them in there,"  he mouthes, pointing to the north door on the west wall.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 11, 2002)

Ashrem stared at the kobold before him. "I do not trust this creature. It may be leading us into a trap."

With that, he closed his eyes. He reached out with his mind just far enough to sense the consciouse mind of Meepo. 

Ash found himself on the mindscape once more. He saw the kobold in two worlds. In the real world he simply stood staring at the creature. In his mind, he and the glowing mental essence of the kobold where the only things to be found in the barren wastes of Ashrem's mind.

An eerie feeling swept over everyone as Ashrem suddenly seized at the kobold's mind.

_OOC: Charm Person, DC: +5_

PSIONICS 
Talents: 3
Power Points: 2


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 12, 2002)

*clatter of dice* Latching on to Meepo's mind, Ashrem finds it resistant to his impulses.  Although not exceedingly willful, the kobold appears to have focused its thoughts to an unexpected degree, and is not swayed by Ashrem's manipulations.

"Do not trust.  Do not trust.  What you do?  Not dragon magic like Yusdrayl, but mind magic like the blue goblin.  Into a trap.  Into a trap.  You want to trap Meepo."  With a small shriek it begins backing toward the room containing the other voices.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 12, 2002)

A visible shiver runs through Moon as the wave from Ashrem's power sweeps over him.  

At Meepo's words he shakes his head as if to clear it, and starts slinking sideways to keep between the kobold and the door with the voices, trying to avoid all noise but keeping his dagger hand behind his back, just in case.  

His eyes flick back and forth between the kobold's back and Ashrem's face.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 12, 2002)

Ashrem looked at the little kobold before him. "_Interesting... it resisted._", he thought.

He seized at the creature's mind again.

_OOC: Charm Person again._


PSIONICS
Talents: 3
Power Points: 1


----------



## Vargo (Nov 12, 2002)

"ASHREM!  Leave that creature alone!" Khaira yells.  "Can't you see it's already scared half to death?"

Then, in Draconic to Meepo, "Meepo, we will make not-cruel and not hurt you, if you make not-cruel and not try to hurt us.  Agreed?" 

(OOC: Diplomacy +6, Sense Motive +4)
(OOC take 2: I can't see Draconic having a word for "nice"...  And note the positioning of the word "try".)


----------



## novyet (Nov 12, 2002)

Lowering her crossbow, and throwing a sidelong glare at Ashrem, Farah speaks to the little scared creature in Draconic "Please forgive our friend Meepo, but what Khaira says is the truth. If you don't hurt us, maybe we can help you."  

OOC --> My login issue to the boards seems to be gone. Thanks for the cover Gru!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 13, 2002)

Distracted by the various Draconic speakers and the movement of Moon in the corner, the kobold's mind drops its guard and succumbs to Ashrem's influence.  It relaxes visibly.

"Not cruel. Not hurt. Meepo forgive friend.  Your friend.  My friend."  Meepo scampers over to Ashrem and pats him on the leg.  He looks up at Farah and Khaira imploringly.

"Help me.  Help me.  Help me bring back the dragon.  Please come and see Yusdrayl.  She is a wise leader, and she will surely answer your questions."  With that, he pushes slightly on Ashrem's leg and points towards the hallway across the room.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 13, 2002)

*Success!*

Ashrem looked at the others and let slip a sly grin. He then turned his attention back to the kobold. "Yes... friend. But first, I have some questions for you."

He knelt down so that he was eye level with Meepo. "How many of your kind are in this place and why are you here?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 14, 2002)

"How many?  How many?  Nine fives and four.  Eight sixes and one.  Seven sevens.  The clan is many."

"Why are we here?  Why are we here?  Ah, the greatest of questions.  My friend must be a deep thinker,"  the kobold asserts to no one in particular.

"Wait.  Maybe you mean why has the clan come to this place?" Meepo asks Ashrem.  "To gain our inheritance as heirs of the dragons.  We come to colonize their lost places."

_I'm going to be on a business trip for a week.  Updates may be irregular._


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 15, 2002)

Behind Meepo's back , Moon can be seen calculating rapidly with his fingers.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 15, 2002)

Khaira says to all present, "I think we should talk to this Yusdrayl.  Let me do the negotiation - I've got a bit of experience in this kind of thing."  Then, to Meepo, she asks in Draconic, "Meepo, have you seen or heard of two humans, a man and a woman, recently?  Also, you said something about a blue goblin - is there just one, or many blue goblins?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 15, 2002)

"Two humans?  Two humans?  No, but Meepo saw a party of four humans about a month ago.  They went north into goblin territory, but they did not return."

"One goblin.  Two goblin.  Red goblin.  Blue goblin.  The goblins do not wish to be counted like the clan, but a few prisoners we have ransomed speak of THE blue.  So at least one."

"Come.  Come.  Yusdrayl is much smarter than Meepo.  The magic of dragon's runs in her veins.  Meepo will bring you to her safely."  This time the kobold skampers over to the opposite hallway and stands at the entrance waiting.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 15, 2002)

OOC: Do I know about blue goblins? I would think that the illithids I grew up around would have delt with them.

"This Yusdrayl can use magic? Tell me about this dragon."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 16, 2002)

_Yes, you have heard of blue goblins.  The illithids considered them a irritation and a product of reckless slave training._ 

"This dragon.  That dragon.  Thin dragon.  Fat dragon.  Yusdrayl can cast wonderful magic, protecting humble kobolds from goblin javelins.  Calcryx is the dragon's name.  He is just a small white, but he belongs to us."


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 19, 2002)

"White dragon?"  Moon snorts.  
"Red goblins.  Blue goblins.  White dragons",  he mutters to himself.  "We'll be hearing of green gnomes next."  
His eyes keep flitting from Meepo's back to Khaira to Ashrem to the dragon figurines on the bench, and back.  His hands are clamped firmly in his armpits.   

_Did anyone else have trouble posting?  I was able to read only for a day or so._


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2002)

"Well, I wouldn't ake talk of a dragon lightly in any event," replied Quendros. 

_OOC:  Yeah, I couldn't post for about a day myself._


----------



## novyet (Nov 20, 2002)

"Hmph...they have a white dragon as a pet. The tribe is either powerful, or very silly. Oh well. I say we hear them out at least." 

_OOC ---> I could not post at all yesterday. Very weird._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 20, 2002)

_Sorry to hear there have been connection difficulties.  In the interest of moving the action along, the next person to post should decide whether to go with Meepo to see Yusdrayl or to follow another path._


----------



## novyet (Nov 20, 2002)

"Well I say we should see this Yusdrayl, and try and work out a deal. After all, no sense in having to fight through a kobold tribe and a goblin tribe as well. Why make unneeded enemies?"


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 21, 2002)

Moon nods slowly.  The notion of kobold allies appears to be dawning on him, or if not, then at least he's ready to trust his friends' judgement.  

If the others follow Meepo, he will hang behind to have a closer look at the dragon figurines to see whether they appear valuable, but will not pocket any of them.  
He will then follow the others but will distrustfully stay a few steps in the rear to watch their backs.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 21, 2002)

"Lead on Meepo", Ashrem said as he motion the kobold down the hall. Ashrem followed grimly. Dragons, Blues, he didn't like this.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 24, 2002)

Meepo leads everyone westwards down an eighty-foot hall, and then northwards down a thirty-foot side passage into a large north-south hall.  Deterioration and decay thrive here as everywhere; however, a double row of relief-carved marble columns march the length of the hall.  The worn carvings depict entwining dragons.  Three small, horned humanoids patrol the area.

After a brief argument between Meepo and the other kobolds, he leads you west into a twenty by twenty chamber.  A short throne stands near the west wall, constructed of fallen bits of masonry stacked against an old altar.  A small, horned figure in red-dyed robes sits in the throne, and a force of six similar creatures guards her.  The altar's top contains a variety of small items, while the portion of the altar that serves as the throne's back features a carving of a rearing dragon.  A metallic key is held firmly in the rearing dragon's open mouth.

Meepo sinks to one knee before his leader, and looks at the party as if expecting them to do the same.


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2002)

Confident in his place in the grace of Corellon Larethian, Quendros knelt beside Meepo.

_We elves live not our long lives by making enemies,_ Quendros reflected.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 25, 2002)

Moon, more uncomfortable with every step, continues to hang back and tries to keep in the shadows.  
(_Hide_)

Once he spots the throne, he stops, hoping to go unnoticed in the shadow of a column.  He feels terribly out of place in what appears to be a court - if just a rather makeshift, kobold one.


----------



## novyet (Nov 25, 2002)

Kneeling besides Quendros, Farah bows her head to the kobold chief, and waits for her to address the group.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 25, 2002)

Ashrem just stared levelly at the creature on the throne. 

_"I'll not kneel before such a creature as this.."_, he thought to himself.

He waited silently for the kobold leader to acknowledge him and his friends.

[OOC: Charisma of 6 and the fact they he was raised around Illithids means he don't give a rip about kobold formality.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 25, 2002)

Khaira kneels alongside the rest of the group. In her mind, she slaps her forehead and wonders if there's a way to trade the psion for safe passage...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 26, 2002)

Meepo approaches the throne and speaks with his leader in hushed tones.  Yusdrayl inclines her head to the party, "Greetings and welcomes.  We are the people of the dragon.  As the mightiest among my people, I led a brave few to this ancient holy site, where dragons were revered long ago."

"Meepo tells me you are willing to help recover our dragon, stolen by the putrid goblins.  If you return the dragon to us, I shall grant you a reward."  She gestures at the items on the altar above her head (the key, several scrolls, a flask, and a feather token).

"Do you have any questions?" Yusdrayl finishes with a small yip.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 27, 2002)

Moon doesn't feel he wants to be the one sticking his head out asking questions -- at least not yet.  
He just slinks a little closer to the throne in the shadow of the columns, to have a closer look at the "rewards" Yusdrayl offers.  
_Go steal a white dragon ... I've done worse, I suppose.  Though Quendros appeared worried, have to remember to ask him why. Why isn't Khaira saying anything? _  


_OOC: I'm assuming that Yusdrayl speaks Common so Moon understands.  _


----------



## novyet (Nov 27, 2002)

"Yusdrayl, why did the goblins take Calcryx from you? Also where might these goblins be?" Farah finishes addressing the kobold chief, and awaits her response.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 27, 2002)

Khaira adresses the queen in Draconic, "Daughter of Dragons, we would be honored to aid you in your needs.  We would be very grateful if you could provide for us a map of the area clearly showing where the goblins hide, so that we can find them in their lairs, and make them wail in defeat." 

OOC: I got stuck the past two days pulling cabling - so I wasn't able to get to a computer   Sorry!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 28, 2002)

_The kobold leader is speaking Common._

"Why did they steal our dragon?  They knew we would overcome them in time.  They are mostly cowards, but they have one or two strong warriors."

She goes on to explain the layout of the kobold forces.  The columned hallway is the center of their territory, with the throne room at the west end and the communal living chamber at the east end.  The larder, the prison, and several guard posts line the hallway.

There are two ways in to the goblin territory.  The "front door" heads directly north from the hallway, and the kobolds have installed several traps.  The "back door" leads east out of the dragon's chamber and circles around to approach the goblins from the side.  This is also the route taken by the previous adventuring party.

The kobolds know little about the goblins' numbers or quarters, but the leader orders Meepo to travel with you to answer any other questions.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 2, 2002)

Ashrem stared at the creature before him. It pained him to have to offer humility to such a creature, but he knew that, in the end, it would be better for the group as a whole.

"Yusdrayl, might you have a room in which we may rest and regroup during our excursions into goblin territory? This may take a bit of time. Travel to and from our human settlement isn't practical and would only serve to prolong our time spent in your service and your dragon in goblin hands."

After a moments pause he added, "We give you our word that we will not cause trouble among your people."


----------



## novyet (Dec 2, 2002)

To the group... "We should probably take the back route in, if only because the people we came to find went that way. Perhaps they were captured by goblins?" To Yusdrayl... "Can you tell us any more of the last group of people to come through here?"


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 2, 2002)

_Front door, back door, all the same to me.  Doors are there to be opened ... preferably by me.  Hope we get going soon.  _
Thinking such thoughts makes Moon feel better - well, slightly.  He's hoping that he'll be able to slip in among the others once they start moving, to remain unnoticed if possible.  
 

_OOC:  Low Wisdom, lack of experience in social situations - I see Moon as a character who regards negotiations as a business utterly beyond him; and that's not even starting to think about the wisdom of making alliances with evil beings, or promising to retrieve their evil secret super-weapon in the form of Calcryx for them  (not that he'd know a dragon from a rabid rabbit anyway).  
Please don't take this to mean that I (as Moon's player) am impatient with your negotiations.  /OOC _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 3, 2002)

*clatter of dice* Yusdrayl does not appear impressed with Ashrem's attempt at humility.  "You need our protection from counterattacks?  Perhaps you are not so strong after all.  Next you will be asking for food and water.  We have some empty rooms, but we will not guard your rest for free.  Shall we say ... 6gp per night?  This should encourage you to act with due haste."

"Little do I remember the other people.  They saw our dragon and wisely chose to seek spoils elsewhere.  Perhaps they were captured by the goblins.  Perhaps they were eaten by Guthash.  It makes little difference to us."


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

"One question, wizened one?" Quendros asked.  "What do you mean by 'one or two strong warriors'?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 3, 2002)

Ashrem smirked. "Perhaps you misunderstand. We do not seek nor require your protection. We need only a place to rest our heads. We will bare the burden of our own well being."


----------



## Vargo (Dec 4, 2002)

Khaira rolls her eyes, and mentally envisions pinning the Psion's _paheka_ hide to the wall.

"Daughter of Dragons, my companion meant no offense.  He merely has forgotten that his tongue should be used for eating, not talking.  If we have need of accomidations, we will surely consider your offer.  And who knows?  Perhaps future benefit may come to both our groups from our association..."

With that Khaira bows, (motioning for the rest of the party to do so) and asks of Yusdrayl, "There is no time like now to begin this collaboration.  May we beg your leave, such that we may break the back of your enemies?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 4, 2002)

"The strong warriors are the alpha and beta goblins.  Human-sized or a little bigger.  Usually they are away hunting, except for their chief and his personal guard."

Yusdrayl replies to Ashrem, "If all you need is an empty room, there is one beyond the dragon's quarters, towards the exit.  It is unlikely you will be bothered there, unless Guthash is hungry.  That is the way you must go now anyway, to reach the back door."

Meepo leads the party back the way they came, down the hallways to his wildly-painted quarters.  He points the empty room(through the north door on the hallway leading in from the tower shell), then leads you through the northeast exit of the dragon chamber down another long corridor (with bends to the south and east).  At the end of the hall a wooden door stands ajar.  Empty and desolate, the room beyond is home only to rat droppings, crumbling flagstones, and nameless stains.  There is another door on the north wall, twenty feet away.


----------



## novyet (Dec 6, 2002)

"Moon, can you check that door? You did great finding that last trap."


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 6, 2002)

With a nod, Moon slinks past and approaches the door, watching and listening for anything suspicious.  
_Wonder what that witch meant when she said 'unless Guthash is hungry' ... Better be doubly careful here.  _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 8, 2002)

Moon finds the door both silent and free of traps.  It swings open to another twenty by thirty chamber.  Dust and ood bits of rubble lie scattered on the floor.  An ornate fountain is built into the eastern wall.  Though cracked, stained, and dry, the fountain's carving of a diving dragon retains its beauty.  A relief-carved stone door stands on the western wall.  A ten-foot wide hallway exits the chamber on the northern wall.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 8, 2002)

Moon turns and waves invitingly.  
"Looks clear.  Where next?  
And you know ... Did any of you get what that ... uhm ... " (snide glance towards Meepo) "the queen meant when she said 'Guthash'?  Just wondering."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 9, 2002)

Meepo speaks from behind Ashrem, who he follows quite closely now that you are in unfamiliar territory.  "Looks clear.  Looks clear.  Guthash and her children leave their droppings everywhere, but it looks clear.  Perhaps the mother of the rats is sleeping."


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 9, 2002)

"Droppings?  Mother of the _rats_?"   Moon hunches his shoulders to conceal a shiver.  _Hope not as bad as those sewer rats in -- not now.  Concentrate. Work to do. _

Once his companions follow him into the room with the fountain, he turns and sneaks towards the far doorway, keeping his usual routine of looking and listening for anything suspicious.


----------



## novyet (Dec 9, 2002)

"Mother of Rats? Ugh..." Mother of rats, probably some giant rat, great...Moon doesn't look enthused either. Hmm, that fountain looks interesting. Fits with the whole dragon motif going on here. I'll check that out. Farah will proceed over to the fountain and examine it closely.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 9, 2002)

_OOC: Gru, do you want me to post a map?

I can modify it to only show certain areas if you would like.

Let me know.
_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

Moon approaches the relief-carved stone door on the western wall.  The carvings show skeletal dragons, and the door radiates a palpable coldness.  With hardly any effort Moon notices a scythe trap concealed on the ceiling, triggered to swing if anyone touches the door.  He also notices some inscriptions on the door, similar to the writings in Meepo's chamber.

Farah approaches the fountain on the eastern wall.  A thin scum of dust coats the basin, but it is otherwise dry.  A worn-away inscription on the basin's front reads Nainarya in Draconic ("Let there be fire").


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 10, 2002)

Moon motions to the others to stand back and points to the ceiling.  "Scythe trap!"  _Nice ..._  "Khaira, can you read these scrawls?" 
He takes a moment to study the trap.  If he sees any way to disable it (wires that can be reached and cut, a mechanism that can be reached and jammed etc.), he will proceed to try.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

Moon figures he has a pretty good chance of disarming the trap.  Unfortunately, as he is working on it the scythe blade swings free (1).  Fortunately his quick reflexes save him from the blade (20).

He tries a second time, again triggering the trap (5) and avoiding it (18).  Knowing that these things take time, he tries a third time.  Once again the blade swings (1) and Moon tumbles (17).

While Moon reevaluates his ability to disarm this trap, Khaira reads the words on the door.  In Draconic they say _Tana Aman Heka Men_ ("Channel good, open the way").


----------



## Vargo (Dec 10, 2002)

"Channel good, open the way?  To me that sounds like the easy way to open the door.  Quendros, any ideas on how to channel good?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

"I certainly have, friend," replied the elf.

"_Mellon!!_  By Corellon, open!!" called out Quendros, as he invoked his diety's holy might.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 10, 2002)

Ashrem took up a guarding position in the door. he wanted to make sure nothing got the drop on them while figuring out the riddle.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 11, 2002)

Although it takes two turning attempts, Corellon opens the stone door.

Five dusty sarcophagi stand on end in this silent chamber; three stand on the north wall, and two stand on the south.  The carved stone sarcophagi each resemble a noble elflike humanoid in ceremonial robes.  A shrine carved of obsidian is set in the center of the west wall, on which a single candle yet burns.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

Moon coughs, his professional pride slightly bruised.  "Nifty.  A bit flashy perhaps, but, uhm, it did the job ....  All hells.  Is that a _magic_ candle, do you think?"  

He quickly worms past Quendros through the door, keeping half an eye open for more traps on the way to the altar.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

"Nainarya, I wonder why someone would engrave that...Oh well...something for later I suppose." Seeing that the group has begun moving on to the next room while she was examining the fountain. Farah runs after them. "Sorry, I was lost in thought back there."


----------



## Vargo (Dec 11, 2002)

Khaira looks around the room, but does not set foot in it...

OOC: Does Khaira recognize the artistic style of the sarcophagi, perhaps as belonging to a certain period of elvish history, sect, etc.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 12, 2002)

The shrine is carved with dragons.  The candle's wick is generating light, but the candle's wax is not melting.  Next to the candle are two items: a small whistle and a potion flask.  There are Dwarven words inscribed on the whistle.

Khaira has never seen anything like these sarcophagi, nor heard of elves with such a fascination for dragons.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"What you got there Khaira?" Farah takes a look around at the srachophagi, and then at the whistle and flask.


----------



## Vargo (Dec 12, 2002)

"I'd tell you if I had a clue, but I haven't seen anything like this before.  I'd like to get a look at that whistle, I can probably read it, but before we go poking around the tomb, it might be a good idea to know if anything's magical in there.  Anybody memorize a _Detect Magic_ today?"


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"Always be prepared!" Says Farah with a small smile, as she chants the incantation for detect magic. If the items glow, she'll investigate them. "You said there is writing on the whistle? Wonder if I can read it."

OOC ---> Casting detect magic, and checking the items. I'll also try and read the dwarven inscription on the whistle.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 12, 2002)

"Is it magic? Is it magic?" Moon is dancing with excitement, on tiptoe in front of the altar.  He has neither eyes nor ears for anything but the candle now.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 13, 2002)

The whistle, the candle, and the potion all radiate magic.  There is also a low amount of necromantic magic apparent inside each sarcophagi.

The dwarven writing on the whistle (which also radiates a necromantic aura) is _Azangund_ ("Night Caller").


----------



## novyet (Dec 13, 2002)

"All three are magical, as well as an aura of black magic in the sarcophagi. And the whistle's inscription is Azangund, or Night Caller. I'm not sure if it's a clue to it's function, or it's command word. All right, let's grab them and keep moving. The sarchophagi are making me a little uncomfortable." Farah shifts nervously until the group decides to leave the room, at which point she will follow.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 13, 2002)

Moon does not wait to be asked twice.  He grabs the candle and the other two items and makes for the door, his eyes shining greenly in the candle's light. 
_Black magic ... I suppose that means we don't want to try and look in there,_ he thinks as he passes the  sarcophagi.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Quendros readies an action to turn anything that pops up out of the coffins as the group exits the room.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 13, 2002)

Ashrem stepped out of the doorway to let the others through. He continued to watch the room as they past.

"This place makes me uncomfortable",  he said to no one in particular.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 15, 2002)

As Moon grabs the objects on the shrine, the sarcophagi begin moving.  Several skeletal figures emerge as the halfling exits the room.

Perhaps Corellon is testing his cleric, as Quendros' final turning attempt of the day fails to have any effect on the five skeletons moving towards the party.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Quendros attacks the nearest skeleton with his longsword.

"By Corellon's blade," shouted Quendros, "I will send you back to the darkness myself!!"


----------



## Vargo (Dec 16, 2002)

Khaira rolls her eyes.  "Skeletons again?  Zombies, I could handle, but skeletons?  Okay, everybody, out the door and let them come to us through the bottleneck."

She sighs, pulls out her rapier, and provides assistance to Lamont as before.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 16, 2002)

Already near the doorway, Ashrem turned to see the skeletons as they emerged.

"Wonderful...", was all he said before taking up a defensive position just outside the door.

_OOC: Ash readies an action to stab at any skeletons who near the door._


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 16, 2002)

"Not again! - Farah, do you want that whistle? If it's the same kind of magic, maybe it helps against them?" 

Moon draws his dagger with his free hand and steps to the other side of the door from Ashrem, trying to flank any skeleton that emerges from the room.  He will fight defensively as before;  if Farah wants the whistle, he will hand it to her first.  

_And there I was disliking the idea of encountering rats ....  _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 18, 2002)

_Initiatives: Ashrem 21, Skeletons 17, Quendros 16, Farah 13, Moon 12, Khaira 10, Lamont 2_

Although his spear is unsuited for the task, Ashrem bludgeons the leading skeleton as it exits the shrine room (critical threat, 4 damage).  He takes a second swing as it moves past him, to no avail.  A second skeleton emerges, and a third attacks him from the doorway (1 damage).

The other two skeletons attack Moon before he can get his defenses up, but still they are too slow to catch the halfling.  His dagger whirls out and around, but does not catch any bones this time.

Quendros and Farah attack from their positions near Ashrem, also missing.

Khaira's rapier does little to distract the lead skeleton, but Lamont finishes it with a mighty swing (14 damage).

_Second round coming up.  Actions, please._


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Quendros again attacks the nearest skeleton.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 18, 2002)

Moon attacks again, taking a single step to build a flanking position if possible/necessary.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 18, 2002)

Ashrem, quiet determined, swiped again at the skeleton he just injured.


----------



## Vargo (Dec 18, 2002)

Khaira continues to aid Lamont.  If she can move into a flanking position, hey that's great, but she's not going to do more than a 5' step to do it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 18, 2002)

As the skeletons continue pushing their way out of the room, they claw at Ashrem and Quendros.  They parry the attacks, but are unable to connect with their own weapons.  Farah also misses with her quarterstaff.

Moon has more luck this time around, slashing the new lead skeleton (2 damage).  Khaira trips it with her rapier, and Lamont finishes it with a blow from the flail (6 damage).

_Third round coming up.  Actions for the next two rounds, please._


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Quendros attacks the skeletons again, and will do so yet again unless a companion needs the healing power of Corellon's grace.  If so, he will _cure light wounds_ on them.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 19, 2002)

Hissing curses, Moon keeps attacking skeletons as they emerge from the room.  He continues to fight defensively and gets into flanking positions where he can do so with a single step.


----------



## Vargo (Dec 19, 2002)

Khaira continues her strategy of attempting to aid Lamont.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

Initiatives: Ashrem 21, Skeletons 17, Quendros 16, Farah 13, Moon 12, Khaira 10, Lamont 2

The last three skeletons push out of the room, clawing in all directions.  Quendros wards off their blows, but Khaira is hit by two of them (5 damage).  Quendros steps back from the fight and cures the wounded bard (5 healed).

The battle rages furiously.  Farah strikes with her quarterstaff, rattling the bones of one foe (2 damage).  Lamont downs a third skeleton with his mighty flail (14 damage).  Ashrem knocks down the one wounded by Farah (5 damage), but the remaining skeleton claws her fiercely (4 damage).  Before it can strike again it is brought down by attacks on all sides.

The party is victorious again, although Farah bears a painful wound.  A quick glance in the shrine room reveals that the sarcophagi stand open and empty.  The fountain on the east side of the room and the passage to the north remain.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

A map showing the extent of your travels so far.  You entered in the southeast corner room 3, found goblin bodies in 4, fought skeletons from room 5, encountered Meepo (who must be hiding somewhere nearby) in room 15, met Yusdrayl in room 21, then took the back door from 15 to a dusty chamber 25.  

Room 19 was the central corridor of the kobold territory, and had rooms on north and south sides, as well as the front door to goblin territory.

You just cleared out shrine room 27 and are standing in fountain room 26.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 21, 2002)

Moon blows a breath and sheathes his dagger.  

"What by the Silent Pocket did they do that for?"  He holds out the whistle and potion.  "Anyone care to carry these?"  

He slinks close to watch with interest as whoever cares for Farah's wound.


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

Quendros will cast a CLW on Farah.

"May Corellon provide you health, Farah."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 22, 2002)

Farah is fully healed by Quendros's spell.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 26, 2002)

Ashrem, looking down the northern hallway, motioned with his spear. 

"This way?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

"As sound a plan as any, psion," replied the elf.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 27, 2002)

After ten feet the hallway to the north intersects an east-west passageway.  The eastern route is buried in rubble.  The western route ends in a wooden door after ten feet.  The northern hall continues beyond the sight of Moon's new candle.  Pairs of doors are visible on both sides of the hall starting twenty feet north of the intersection (six doors in all).

Very faint voices are audible behind the door to the west.  Faint scratching noises come from the hall to the north.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 6, 2003)

_Bring Us Messages, Please_


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

What do you suppose that noise is?" Quendros asked his companions.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Jan 6, 2003)

"The rat?"  Moon whispers, pointing to the hallway ahead.  He slinks back a few steps to confer with his companions.  
"Shall we go through the door first?  I don't much like leaving those voices in our rear."


----------



## Vargo (Jan 6, 2003)

"Me either.  Can anybody make out what they're saying?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 7, 2003)

Either the voices are whispering, or they are some distance from the door.  It is impossible to make out the language or the content of their discussion, but periodic spikes in volume suggest that there may be bickering involved.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 9, 2003)

Opening the door on the western wall reveals another empty twenty by twenty chamber.  The voices are coming from behind a door on the north wall, in the northwest corner of the room.  They are speaking Goblin and arguing about matters most other races would consider trivial.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 9, 2003)

Ashrem stepped into the room only a foot or so and ran his eyes around looking for anything out of the ordinary for this place. (traps, secret doors. etc.)


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Quendros also enters the room and lends his keen elven senses to the search.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 10, 2003)

Ashrem's search of the area near the door turns up nothing suspicious.  Nor is anything of interest found when he, Quendros, and the others search the rest of the room.

The door to the north is closed.  It is unlocked, but Moon spots signs that some type of bell has been attached to the door.  If the door is opened, the sound will probably alert the owners of the voices beyond.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Jan 10, 2003)

_ooc:  Sorry for slacking. I just realised I haven't informed you yet:  I have a new project that is keeping me very busy.  I may not be able to post every day over the coming months. It would be great if you could continue to drag Moon along whenever there's silence from me, Gru.  /ooc_ 



Moon alerts the others to the presence of the bell.  If there appears to be any way to silence the bell (like holding it in your hand, cutting the string that holds it, or whatever) he will proceed to try - but only after the party has agreed on a plan and is ready for action in case Moon triggers the alarm.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 10, 2003)

Khaira unslings her bow and covers Moon.  She makes handsignals for the fighter types to take up a position around the door, ready to rush in.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 11, 2003)

_No problem, StalkingBlue.  We seem to have lost Meepo as well.  Novyet hasn't posted anywhere since Dec 17th.  So Lamont and Farah are on autopilot.

I'm going to assume that everyone is ready: Quendros has his bow, Lamont and Ashrem have melee weapons prepared._

There is a chance that Moon can disable the bell by opening the door a crack and muffling it with some cloth.  The attempt is made, but the bell is more sensitive than the halfling expected.  It begins clanging.

Through the crack a ten-foot-wide hall is visible.  It is liberally strewn with sharp caltrops.  The northern door (twenty feet away) is missing, but the room beyond is partially blocked by a roughly mortared 3-foot-high wall, complete with crenellations.

From behind the wall goblin heads are visible.  They react to the sound of the bell, and move to a position of cover while readying javelins.

_Actions, please!_


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

Quendros will attempt to use the door as cover and poke out to fire his bow at the goblins, if that's possible.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 11, 2003)

Khaira will do the same as Quendros from the other side of the door.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 13, 2003)

Ashrem readies and action to fire his crossbow through the door once the others make way for him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 14, 2003)

_Initiatives: Lamont 16, Khaira 10, Moon 9, Quendros 7, Farah 4, Ashrem 3_ 

Khaira fires a single arrow down the hallway, but the goblins have excellent cover behind the half-wall.  They throw javelins back at the bard, but miss.  Quendros and Ashrem have no more luck with their attacks than Khaira did.

Lamong moves into the room, moving half speed to avoid stepping on any caltrops.  By the end of the round he has reached the wall, with heavy flail drawn and ready.  Unwilling to suffer goblins to live (and possibly summon help), Farah casts a magic missle, dropping one of the foes.

_Actions, please!  There is still a clear shot to the second goblin._


----------



## Vargo (Jan 14, 2003)

Second verse, same as the first.  Khaira tries to hit the second goblin.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

Quendros fires off another arrow.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

Khaira fires another arrow, but the half-wall continues to impede her efforts.  The goblin runs behind Lamont and opens a door, preventing Quendros from taking his shot.

Lamont swings over the barrier and attacks the goblin with his heavy mace, crushing him to the floor.

Through the open door more goblin voices are audible, but they have not reacted to the short, brutal combat.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

"Bring Us More Pie," one of the goblins in the room beyond calls out.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

"But U Missed Payments," another goblin complains.


----------



## garyh (Jan 24, 2003)

Quendros will switch to his longsword and bound over the wall, attacking the nearest goblin, in however many rounds that takes.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

_Sorry, I haven't explained this well.  The only live goblins are around the corner somewhere, and they don't appear to have noticed your party's presence yet._


----------



## Vargo (Jan 24, 2003)

Khaira motions for silence, and carefully picks her way through the caltrops.  She motions everybody to follow as quietly as they can.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 24, 2003)

Farah follows Khaira as quietly as she can.


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

Quendros followed Khaira, sword at the ready.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

The entire party has now moved through the caltrops and over the half wall.  You are in the room with the goblins slain by Lamont and Farah.  Ahead is the sound of more goblins.  Several rooms back there was also an unexplored north-south hallway with the sound of rats.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

Suddenly, sounds of combat erupt from the next chamber.  Human and dwarven voices shout out battle cries and goblins cry in pain.

Hurrying around the corner you find your find yourselves at the south end of a fifteen by forty foot chamber.  Another half-wall cuts across this chamber near the north end.  Apparently a group of six goblins once stood sentry behind the wall.  Now two are dead, two are fighting for their lives in melee with two humans and a dwarf, and two have climbed over the wall to seek cover (on your side).  Behind the human fighters a spellcaster is visible.

Before you can join the attack, the two doors on the western wall of the room swing open and hobgoblins pour into the fray.

_Actions, please._


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2003)

Quendros attacked the adjacent hobgoblin with his longsword. 

_OOC:  One more Excel mapping tip - it's helpful to include a letter/number grid along the sides, so I could have declared I was attacking the hobgoblin in B8, for example._


----------



## Catulle (Jan 29, 2003)

Axe raised, shield ready and eyes dark with rage, Lucas tried to smash down the goblin before him. If he made space for his comrades, he was sure they could build momentum to stem the tide of hobgoblin reinforcements.


OOC - Attack the goblin directly in front of him with his battleaxe.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 29, 2003)

Khudaglun bellows with rage and lashes out with his handaxes at the Goblins in front of him. 

OOC: He makes a full attack with both his handaxes, firstly against the one directly in front of him. If he drops it he then attacks the one diagonally adjacent to him. He has two +1's against Goblins from both race and favoured enemy.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 29, 2003)

Eshand will Magic Missle the hobgoblin that is behind the one that Florian is engaged with.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 29, 2003)

Khaira's voice raised in exultant song as she broke into an elvish war chant. 

OOC: Inspire courage

Farah made mystical passes in the air, conjuring up a bolt of enchanted energy that unerringly smote one of the goblins cowering behind the barrier. 

OOC: Magic missile


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2003)

“Whoa!” cries the boy to the right of the doorway, before steeling himself and, greatsword in hand, attacking the hobgoblin in front of him.


OOC: Florian will attack the hobgoblin in front of him. He has a +4 to hit, and also on initiative.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

The massed adventurers struggle against their foes.  Swords and axes are met by hobgoblin shields and weapons.  None of the fighters are able to land a blow on their foes.

Eshland wounds his target and Farah drops one of the goblins as Khaira begins singing.  Moon wounds one of the hobgoblins with his dagger.

_I'll report the enemy attacks after lunch._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

The goblins and hobgoblins swarm further into the room.  The melee fight remains a stalemate, although Ashrem is hit by a javelin.

A new enemy becomes visible to the combatants on the south end of the room.  A blue-skinned goblin steps into the doorway and projects mental energy at Lamont.  The big warrior is stunned, and the surrounding hobgoblins prepare to fall on him.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 31, 2003)

In the next round, Eshand will cast Hypnotism on the Blue Skinned creature. Single target, the DC will be 14 due to the combat that is occurring (normally it would be 16).


----------



## Vargo (Jan 31, 2003)

Khaira readies her bow, and if time permits, puts an arrow into the blue goblin.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2003)

Florian grits his teeth in indignation and attacks the same hobgoblin again.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 1, 2003)

Khudaglun bellows "For Khurad's Blood!" and continues his attacks. 


_Same attacks as last round_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

The combat continues.  Lucas and Khudaglun achieve more success, shattering the two goblins left in melee combat.  Florian misses, and the blue goblin is unperturbed by Eshland's spell.  The hobgoblins on the north side of the wall move over, and Khudaglun is hit by a sword (8 damage).

Quendros and Khaira also fail to hit their targets.  The hobgoblins nearby gang up on Lamont, striking him twice and dropping the big warrior.  Moon takes advantage of their attack to stab one in the side, taking the enemy out of the fight.

The blue goblin raise a light crossbow and fires through the melee, catching Farah with a bolt (3 damage).

_Sorry there's no map this time.  My Excel file is at work.  All the fighters are in melee with hobgoblins.  Only one normal goblin and one blue goblin remain._


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 2, 2003)

Khudaglun does his best to shake off the wound and fights on, attacking a Goblin in preference to a Hobgoblin if possible. Otherwise he will attack whichever Hobgoblin stands between him and the remaining Goblin. 


_OOC: once again full attack with both weapons_


----------



## Vargo (Feb 2, 2003)

Khaira tries again to put an arrow into the blue goblin...


----------



## Catulle (Feb 2, 2003)

Silent frustration building at the close quarter fighting, and hoping to turn the weight of numbers against the goblinoids, Lucas stood his ground, slashing at the hobgoblin nearest Florian. 

OOC - Stay put, full attack. If the hobgoblin goes down before his turn, 5' step and strike at nearest target.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 3, 2003)

"Damn that blue creature." _All I have left is sleep, and that will affect everyone in range. Not much that I can do at this point._ Eshand will cast light at the eyes of the Blue Goblin, hoping to blind him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

The tide of battle turns on the north side of the wall.  Lucas, Florian, and Khudaglun all strike down hobgoblins until none are left.

On the south side of the wall Khaira wounds the blue goblin with a well-placed arrow, and he steps back out of sight.  Two goblins square off against Ashrem, and one scores a lucky blow to his temple, sending the psion to the floor.

The other hobgoblins holds back Quendros and Moon, neither of whom are able to get a hit.

The sole remaining goblin moves towards the door and throws his last javelin at Farah.  The weapon catches her in the stomach, and she slumps to the floor.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 3, 2003)

Khudaglun charges at the wall and tries to vault it with his axes still grasped in both hands. If successful he will move to attack the nearest creature. If he fails he will put away his axes and begin climbing over with more deliberation [muttering about Goblins getting away the whole time].


----------



## Vargo (Feb 3, 2003)

Khaira steps 5' south, and tries to put an arrow into a hobgoblin.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 3, 2003)

As the desperation of the party on the opposite side of the wall sunk in, Lucas risked a glance about the half of the room he was in. _None of them standing - good._ With a snarl he drove forward, seeking to gain the wall and put down the larger warrior in the centre of the goblins' line.

(OOC - Move over the wall (if possible), and attack the central hobgoblin.)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

Khudaglun and Lucas charge the wall, attempting to vault it in a single leap.  Tired from the recent fighting, their attempts fail, and they spend the rest of the round sliding across the barrier.  Florian and Eshland cover the door on the north side of the wall.

On the south side of the wall, the hobgoblins and goblin fall back through the doorway, content to have struck down three enemies.  One hobgoblin continues to hold off Quendros and Moon.  As he steps back into the doorway, Khaira grazes him with an arrow.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 4, 2003)

Another glance told Lucas the price of the skirmish so far - Kudaglun was bleeding, but there were others worse off. With the enemy now on the retreat, he could at least try to save lives here and now. Stepping up to the nearest of the fallen, a big warrior, he knelt down to touch him, discarding his axe to do so. Rekindling cold, distant memories he focused on keeping the man alive.

OOC - 5' step forward, drop axe, lay on hands (Lamont) for 1 point of healing, pick up axe again.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 5, 2003)

Eshand turns to Florian, "well now, my warrior friend, I am out of spells that are useful, except for one that may affect friend and foe. I'll try to stay out of the way, however, should we get in another scrap with a large group, I'll try to put them asleep." Eshand reaches towards his back and pulls a Light Crossbow out, and loads a bolt. "I do have this however. Not totally worthless at this point." He raises the crossbow, and keeps an eye out for something to shoot.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2003)

Florian surveys the area to affirm that the hob/goblins in front of him and Eshand aren't stirring. He gives Eshland a nod toward the wall, and hurries over to it, pausing momentarily to give the right hand door a lingering stare. Once there, he'll carefully hoist himself up and jump down to join his other companions.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 5, 2003)

_Nothing ventured, nothing gained._ Eshand follows Florian. Very carefully I might add.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

The hobgoblin south of the wall slams the door shut behind him, and you hear the sounds of materials being pushed in front of the door.

The door on the north side of the wall remains partly ajar, and is appears that a storage room lies beyond.

Lucas stabilizes Lamont while Quendros tends to Ashrem and Farah.  They will live, but they are in no fit condition to continue.  It appears that the hobgoblins may have coated their blades with some type of poison.

Moon and Meepo (the oft-invisible kobold) offer to keep watch over them while the party presses onward to seek vengeance against the goblins.  Khudaglun is certain that they will be save in the caves north of this chamber.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 5, 2003)

"Follow me an' I'll show ye the way ta some safe caves where we can rest awhile."

Khudaglun will help carry one of the unconcious bodies and leads the way. He turns to the remaining members of the party they have just run into. "What're you lot doin' in 'ere then?"


----------



## Catulle (Feb 5, 2003)

"If we use their bedrolls as rough stretchers, the wounded will have an easier time of it..."

Lucas' voice seemed hollow, now the battle was done. He hooked his axe back onto his belt and looked between the two elves.

"I think we were fortunate to meet each other. One group at a time, they'd have overwhelmed us. It's a pity your friends bore the brunt of it."

"I'm Lucas, by the way," he added, absently "and these are Eshand, Florian and Khudaglun."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 5, 2003)

Eshand looks up at the new individuals after Lucas makes the introductions. "Pleased to meet you, I just wish that the circumstances were better. Perhaps we should consider aiding each other to allow for better efficiency."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 6, 2003)

Moon tells the four newcomers about their reasons for coming to this ruin (looking for Sharwyn and Talgen Hucrele, investigating the mysterious fruit the goblins sell once a year).  He also introduces Meepo and explains the deal the party struck with the kobolds.  "So if you see a little dragon about, try to capture it alive," he requests.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 6, 2003)

"Fine by me, so long as ya don't expect me ta make no deals with stinkin' Goblins"


----------



## Vargo (Feb 6, 2003)

"Somehow, I don't think that's going to be a problem." says Khaira.  "So, what brought you all here?" 

OOC: I haven't been able to connect to the boards for a few days, no idea why...


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 6, 2003)

Eshand replies to Khaira, "I am looking for a lost friend of mine, Sharwyn and her brother. She and I used to study magic together.  Florian and Lucas discovered she was missing, and Khudaglun and I have come with them looking for them."


----------



## Catulle (Feb 6, 2003)

"There is another down here I've been asked to find; Sir Braford," Lucas met Khaira's gaze, the pain evident in his eyes but sealed up tight "and the Gonblins might know something that I need to discover. Old business." He dropped his attention back to the ground and the wounded.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

_Now that you are all acquainted, how would you like to proceed?  There are two doors on the west wall, and there's an unexplored passage behind the original party from which the sound of rats was heard.  As a final option, the kobolds said there is a front door to the goblin territory from their own halls._


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 9, 2003)

"Aye then, lets take the fight right to the Goblins. The runts can lead us through their caves an' then we'll take down some yellowskins!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 10, 2003)

Deciding that the back door is now unlikely to serve (with hobgoblins barricading the doors), you return to the kobolds and ask them to lead you to the "front door".  They point down a hallway, warning you to avoid the pit trap in the middle, and tell you that a goblin sentry room lies at the far end.

_Actions, please._


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 10, 2003)

Eshand hefts his crossbow and is set to follow. "I'll remind you guys that all I have left is an incantation that causes sleep. It works good on large groups, but isn't choosy about who it puts under, if you get my meaning. If we need to use it, lemme unload it before everyone goes charging."


----------



## Catulle (Feb 10, 2003)

Lucas nodded, before looking to Khudaglun "Do you want to take point, then or are you too heavily wounded to justify the risk? You could retreat if you encounter enough goblins to make Eshand's spell worthwhile... we'll cover you."

He turned to the elves, "Would you prefer to take up archery duty, or fight up close?" _Don't think too much, Lucas. You're not good at it. Act._ He finished adjusting his shield straps as he spoke.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 10, 2003)

"Aye I'm hurt, but I'll not be cowerin' while there's Goblins to fight", Khudaglun mutters and pounds his fist. 

"I'll take point, I've got the best nose around fer sniffin' out their stinkin' hides. When we find 'em I'll make the call to either charge or fall back an' let the elves do their thing."

Before getting ready to go Khudaglun asks the Kobolds if they can give him something to use a a pole to feel out the pit trap. 



_OOC: Aah, 10' poles and goblin hating dwarves, next thing the elves will all be fighter/magic-users _


----------



## Vargo (Feb 10, 2003)

Khaira says "I'll provide archery support - I'm probably more use at distance than up close."  She then unlimbers her shortbow, and keeps an arrow at hand.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 11, 2003)

"Sounds like a good plan. Khudaglun, you sure you don't want some backup?" Florian hefts his greatsword to his shoulder and stands at the ready.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 11, 2003)

With a pole borrowed from the kobolds, Khudaglun locates the precise location of the pit trap and the cat walk alongside which allows safe passage.  Khudaglun, Florian, and Lucas move to the front.  Quendros and Khaira follow with bows ready.  Eshand takes up the rear with his crossbow.

Coming to the door at the end of the hallway on the left, Khudaglun listens closely.  He hears the sound of goblins within, three or more.


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

"By the way," Quendros commented, "I'm glad you new folks all showed up.  I have a feeling we'll need all the help we can get down hear."


----------



## Catulle (Feb 11, 2003)

"Judging by that party of goblins, I'd say we were both lucky to meet as we did. Or fated." Before taking his place next to Florian, Lucas turned to Khaira again, "Do you want to use something with a little more power?" he asked, indicating his slung longbow.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 11, 2003)

"I'd be glad to make use of it, especially if you're not."  Khaira stows her shortbow, and wields the longbow.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 12, 2003)

"All right, there's yellaskins on the other side of the door, an' more than a few from the sound of it. If the mage readies his spell, I could open the door an' then we all wait till he casts it, then we pile in an' start choppin'. You archers can provide support fire an' cover us if we need to retreat, not that I think that's likely," Khudaglun smiles a cheesy grin which only looks chilling due to the bloodthirsty gleam in his eyes.  



_OOC: If the rest of you would prefer something a bit less dangerous please say so, as my character will mainly be all for melee if he has his way._


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 12, 2003)

"Sounds good to me, I'll be ready to let the spell fly and then you guys can charge in and take care of the rest of them." Eshand gets ready to prepare his Sleep spell.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 12, 2003)

"Right. On your mark, then." Lucas readied the axe and looked to Florian next to him, then back to the door. 

OOC - Move in and attack any goblin still standing after Eshand's spell goes off.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: If Khaira gets a clear shot before the spell goes off, she takes it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

Khudaglun swings open the door and Eshand casts sleep on the six goblin sentries within.  Three drop to the floor.  One more goes down as Khaira hits him with an arrow.  Florian, Lucas, and Khudaglun cut down the other two before they can draw weapons or call for help.

The room is twenty by twenty, with a door on the north wall.  The stench, garbage, rotted carrion, and half-eaten legs of strange animals speak of years of use by unsanitary tenants.  Tattered hides form six unstable hammocks around a much-used fire pit.  Battered cooking equipment lies mixed indiscriminately with broken or worn arms and armor.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 13, 2003)

Khudaglun takes to the sleeping Goblins with his axe and then sits down to clean and sharpen both his weapons. Whilst he is focused on the task he mutters to no one in particular, "Someone check the door an we'll get goin'. Eshand's got no more magic but we've got suprise on our side at the moment, so let's capitalise."


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 13, 2003)

"Well. Good plans have good outcomes, eh? Hope th' resta this trip is as straightforward." Florian turns toward the kobolds. "You seem to be pretty familiar with this place. Know what we can expect beyond this door?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 14, 2003)

The kobolds think the central corridor of the goblin territory in beyond the door.  The living quarters and the chief's room to the west.  Storage rooms and the jail are to the east.

No sound is heard beyond the door, other than the occasional crackle of a torch.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 14, 2003)

Eshand grins a stupid grin, "wow, I love it when a plan comes together. That's it for my offensive conjurations for the day." He holds up his crossbow, "I still have this though, so we should continue to press on while the opportunity is ripe. I warn you though," Eshand smiles and nods to Khaira, "I am not nearly as effective with this as you are, but I can certainly try."


----------



## Catulle (Feb 14, 2003)

"Let's take the next door, then. Same plan as before without the magic? If it is the central corridor beyond, we should be especially careful from hereon in - it will be very easy to get surrounded."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 14, 2003)

"Yeah, good idea. I could get used to good planning. Up the Irons!" Eshand prepares to follow.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 14, 2003)

"Sounds good to me!"

Khaira nocks an arrow.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Several torches mounted in crude wall sconces burn fitfully in this chamber, filling the air with a haze that blurs sight.  A double row of marble columns carved with entwining dragons marches the length of the hall.

The hall is twenty feet wide and sixty feet long, and resembles the central corridor of the kobold territory.  There is one door to the west, behind which is the burble of many guttural voices.  There are three doors to the north, and behind the easternmost door you hear an occasional crash or tearing sound.  There are two doors to the east and southeast, slightly ajar, and you see hobgoblins within, moving barrels about.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 15, 2003)

"Few moren' I'd hoped," Florian whispers, his voice low. "Doesn't look like they know we're here. If we attack, the other hobgobs'll likely hear, and, assuming there're more behind _that_ door," He nods toward the eastern north door," they could overwhelm us. Coulda used that spell right about now...."


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 15, 2003)

"How 'bout this then. We all get out our bows an' try to quickly take out the hobbos without raisin' the alarm. Then we can concentrate on the little scum in there," he nods to the west door and rubs his hands together.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

After pausing for a few more moments, you are reasonably sure that only two hobgoblins wait in each of the eastern rooms.

The racket behind the northeast door (J1) continues, and now a low voice is also apparent.  The voice is very unlike a goblin, and is speaking in Draconic.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 17, 2003)

Khaira, who speaks draconic, listens to the voice, trying to make out any words she can.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 17, 2003)

"C'mon, there's only four hobbos. We can take 'em out quick an' then check out the other doors"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

The voice seems reptilian, and is making disparaging remarks about the intelligence of goblins.  It also seems fairly petulant.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 17, 2003)

Lucas looked to Khudaglun again "I think I'd be best put to use screening our archers from any that survive the first voley and attempt to rush us. It's not like I can do a quick switch with this strapped to by arm anyway." He indicated his shield, "The faster we can take them down, though, the better."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Preparing bows and crossbows, you open fire on the hobgoblins in one of the rooms.  Florian scores a critical hit on his first shot, but the others miss.

The other hobgoblin shouts a challenge, alerting the two in the other room.  They hurl javelins back, and Florian is hit (3 damage).

The party takes the opportunity to fire another volley.  This time Quendros and Florian score criticals, dropping two more of the humanoids.

The last remaining hobgoblin charges out of the room, yelling at the top of his lungs.  Lucas tries to hit him, but suffers a nasty cut instead (6 damage).  Florian finishes the battle with a stroke from his greatsword.

The voice in the northeast room has grown quiet.  The hubbub of many voices from the western door continues without pause.  

Examination of the two rooms formerly occupied by the hobgoblins reveal the eastern door in each room is barricaded.  The northern room looks like it once served as a prison.  The southern room contains supplies, likely stolen from merchant caravans.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 18, 2003)

"Well that didn't exactly go to plan but the gobs are still in blissful ign'rance. Lets check out all these rooms while we got the chance and then we can get to splittin' heads."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 18, 2003)

Eshand takes a rather critical look at his crossbow, then looks up at the rest of the party with a complete look of utter innocence upon his face, "dang thing is broke. It isn't working at all!"


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 18, 2003)

Florian gingerly examines his wound and hisses. "Ah, that stings. Had worse, though," he says knowingly as he removes a flask from his belt and takes a swig from it. "That'll take th' edge off, fer now. Wanna spot, Lucas?"


----------



## Vargo (Feb 18, 2003)

"That's a little dangerous now, don't you think?  We should be keeping our wits about us 'till we're safe, not soggin' them with gutrot..."

Khaira takes inventory of the group.  "We might be able to get away with one more thrust into the goblin area, but we'd better be prepared to withdraw, especially if some kind of alert gets called up."


----------



## Catulle (Feb 18, 2003)

Lucas shook his head. "Thanks, but no thanks, Florian. The 'edge' lets me know I'm still alive. How are we for magic, anyway? I know Eshand's exhausted and I can only bargain with death once more - Quendros?" He indicated the direction of the room to the north east from which the voice had emanated. "Anybody know what that was all about? I'm no scholar, myself."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

Investigating the two quiet doors on the north wall, you discover both lead to hallways.  Khudaglun scouts for some distance, reporting that both join after twenty feet and proceed west for some distance to another door.  Behind that door he can hear the sound of goblin voices conferencing.  One voice is giving an eye-witness account of the recent battle, while others argue various courses of action.


----------



## garyh (Feb 19, 2003)

"Corellon's grace is still at my call," Quendros replied.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 19, 2003)

"Quick, let's get to it. If there's one thing I hate, it's organised Golins"

Khudaglun readies his axes and prepares to open the door, quickly looking back to see if anyone is opposed to his intentions.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 19, 2003)

"Alright," says Eshand, "let's get cracking, skulls that is. We don't wanna give them anymore time."


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 20, 2003)

"Ready," says Florian, nodding gravely. He grips the hilt of his greatsword tighter and tenses, waiting for the time to strike. "Go ahead, Khudaglun."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

_FYI, here are the current injuries: Lucas 4/10hp, Khundaglun 5/13hp, Florian 9/12hp._

A circular shaft pierces the floor of this 40-foot-diameter domed chamber.  Dim violet light shines out of the shaft, revealing the sickly white and gray vines coating the shafts walls.  The light from the shaft is supplemented by four lit wall torches set equidistant around the periphery of the chamber.  A crudely fashioned throne of stone sits against the curve of the northwestern wall.  A large iron chest serves as the throne's footstool.  A sapling grows in a wide stone pot next to the throne.

A hobgoblin sits in the throne, listening to an argument between a blue goblin and another hobgoblin.  A goblin shaman stands next to the chief.  Four goblins stand on the south side of the room, looking nervous.  Two hobgoblins stand near the door you entered through, one right next to the shaft.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

Forgot the party


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 21, 2003)

In a move that suprises everyone [not] Khudaglun charges straight past the hobgoblins and hurls himself into battle with the closest of the Goblins bellowing a dwarven battle cry.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 21, 2003)

Khaira thinks to herself "That bloody dwarf is going to get us all killed!" but prepares to back him up with missile fire, as soon as Quendros gets out of the way...  She'll hold an action to target the blue goblin when he attempts to manifest any powers.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 21, 2003)

"Damn!" Lucas gritted his teeth at the scene unfolding before him. _There's a time for destiny and a time for retreat..._ "Fall back! We can defend a passage - we'll only get cut apart in there!" He stepped forward regardless, to prevent the tide from swamping Khudaglun.

"Get clear!" He growled to the dwarf.


(OOC - move up to stop Khudaglun from getting flanked, strike at anything nearby if possible, then go all defensive, like and get ready to backpedal)


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 21, 2003)

"Criminey!" Eshand mutters under his breath, "that wasn't planned!" He loads his crossbow and begins to fall back, looking for a target of opportunity.


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2003)

Quendros provides cover for the dwarf with his long bow.  [elf]"Why is it dwarves never seem to see the value of ranged weapons?"[/elf]


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2003)

"Lucas! Bring him back! I'll cover you!" shouts Florian, knowing that Lucas was badly wounded in the previous fight. He sprints to catch up with Lucas and Khudaglun, keeping his eyes on the hobgoblins across the room, prepared to hit anything.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 22, 2003)

Although the humanoids are taken by surprise, the nearest goblin ducks in time to avoid Khudaglun's strike.  Lucas has more luck.  As he and Florian race to the dwarf's side, he slashes the nearest hobgoblin in the face.  The confused creature backpedals and falls into the shaft, falling eighty feet to the rocks below.

Quendros and Khaira send shots towards the blue, the shaman, and the chief.  They don't hit, but the goblinoids duck for cover.

_Surprise round over.  Actions, please._


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 22, 2003)

Eshand falls back and targets the blue one with his crossbow.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 22, 2003)

"Back! Get back!!" Lucas glanced about frenetically, knowing what would happen next if they didn't move fast. He gave Khudaglun a shove towards the door from which the band had entered.

(OOC - speak to Khudaglun as above, then retreat with him. If he doesn't make a move, stay to back him up like an idiot)


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 23, 2003)

"Go!" Florian yells to Lucas and Khudaglun, doing the best he can to get himself positioned between them and the hob/goblins on either side of them. As soon as they start making their way toward the door, he'll hustle backward with them.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 23, 2003)

Khudaglun groans inwardly at the thought of having to retreat from Goblins, but he realises that his companions perhaps lack his 'dedication' in fighting against them. He bellows in rage but makes a withdrawal, trying to cover his companions from being caught in the room. 


_OOC: Khudaglun will delay his initiative so that he is the last of the PC's to flee the combat and then flees himself._


----------



## Vargo (Feb 24, 2003)

Khaira takes another potshot at the Blue, providing covering fire for the withdrawing troops.  As soon as she gets her shot off, she moves back to the "entrance", and repositions herself to take a shot at the first non-partymember who shows up, unless somebody closes the door first.  If they close the door, she runs like mad with the rest of the party.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

The party continues to move fast.  Lucas, Khudaglun, and Florian reach the door before the humanoids decisively react.  The two hobgoblins and four goblins begin charge the door, striking at Lucas and Khudaglun.  One lucky goblin almost takes off the dwarf's head (critical threat), but catches him in the arm instead (1 damage).  Khudaglun also feels something prickling at his brain, but he throws it off.

Eshand and Khaira spot the blue staring intently at their friend and send shots his way.  Khaira misses, but Eshand's bolt punches the weird creature in the shoulder (5 damage).

_Actions, please._


----------



## Vargo (Feb 25, 2003)

Khaira steps back around the corner, and casts _Ghost Sound_.  A voice yells out in Draconic, "Ready the crossbows!" As three kobolds bark out their yelping laughs, another calls out "Shhsh!  You'll ruin the ambush!"


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 25, 2003)

Khudaglun will hold his post by the door until his comrades have retreated and will then flee himself. 

OOC: Delay and then double move


----------



## Catulle (Feb 25, 2003)

(OOC - Double move in retreat again)


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 25, 2003)

Not having the skill to fire into or through a crowd, Eshand continues to back up. He'll keep an eye out behind as the group retreats to better position.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

While holding the door until the others flee, Khudaglun is hit again by the miserable goblin (3 damage).  Once the coast is clear he bolts down the hall after the others.

Khaira's "kobolds" have quite an effect.  It takes a moment for the noise to register on the goblins and hobgoblins, but they begin falling back to the throne room and shouting out a warning.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 26, 2003)

"Nice work," Eshand compliments Khaira, "nice work indeed."


----------



## Vargo (Feb 26, 2003)

Khaira grins evilly.  "You just gotta know what you're up against.  Now let's get out of here, and get ourselves healed up."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 27, 2003)

_Where would you like to rest and heal?  In the main hall of the goblin territory you would prevent them from taking back lost territory, but would be most exposed to counterattack.  You could attempt to switch the barricades on the two store rooms (more secure but allowing them to retake the corridor and the front door).  You could retreat to kobold territory (most secure but allowing the goblins to retake any of their former holdings).  Or you could ask the kobolds to help secure the rooms already taken._


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 27, 2003)

"Wherever we stop, I've got first watch."


----------



## Vargo (Feb 27, 2003)

"I say we switch the barricades on the storerooms - if we show the Kobolds our vulnerability, they'll just dispose of us when they think they've got the upper hand with the goblins."


----------



## Catulle (Feb 27, 2003)

Lucas nodded his agreement with Khaira's assessment. "We shouldn't forget who we're deling with. Given safety in numbers, I'd say we should hole up by the barricades. Let them have the corridor, if we make sure we can flank around through the Kobold areas, we'll be fine." He looked to Khudaglun "How's the wound?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

Dividing into two groups you swiftly switch the barricades in each of the two store rooms, using javelins to spike the doors.  Then you settle in to rest and heal.

While you are keeping watch you hear the goblins testing the barricades from the opposite side, but they never make a concerted effort to break through.

After a two nights of sleep and a day of rest you are refreshed and ready to continue.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 1, 2003)

Khudaglun's grumbling impatience to battle with the Goblins has been increasing over the past two days. He paces the chamber the party have been resting in, mock fighting hordes of Goblins, far more effectively than in reality it might be noted  

"Al'right then, we be ready to have another go at the runts. Whats the plan this time? What have we got at our disposal?"


----------



## Vargo (Mar 3, 2003)

"Not much here." says Khaira.  "Unless I can break my losing streak with this bow, I'm pretty much useless.  However, one thing I'm certain of - the goblins are ready for us on the other side of the door.  I'd suggest that myself and Moon quietly remove the blockages on one door, and then at a signal, we precast any assistive magics that we may have access to, and then I throw open the door and provide covering fire and verbal inspiration."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

_Unless I hear differently within twenty-four hours, I will assume you go with Khaira's plan using the southern supply room._


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 3, 2003)

"I have a pair of sleep enchantments and a magic missle spell prepared," says Eshand. "That should be a bit more effective than the hypnotism that I tried on that blue thing last time. At any rate, any plan is good with me as long as I can put some of 'em to sleep."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 3, 2003)

"OK then, who's goin' through the door in the first assault with me?" Khudaglun looks around at his companions challenging anyone to keep pace with him.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 3, 2003)

"Side by side again? I'd be proud to." Lucas nodded his agreement to the plan and turned to Florian. "But better three than two, right?"


----------



## Vargo (Mar 3, 2003)

"We also need to be ready for a quick fallback to an agreed spot - if we don't quickly succeed in our assault, there will be reinforcements, and not knowing how large the goblin forces are, our best bet is to fall back here right away.  I've got a couple bags of caltrops which I can loan, if anybody wants them..."


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 4, 2003)

"I'll be with you up front, too, then. Have a good feelin' about this. Everybody set?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

After gently moving the barrels and boxes aside, you grip your weapons tightly and throw open the door of the southern supply room.

Standing in the central corridor of goblin territory is an enemy you have not faced before.  A larger, meaner version of a goblin stands in the smoky air, with a crown of antlers on his head.  In his left hand he holds a morningstar.  In his right he holds the leashes to two dire rats.

"I knew you'd come," the seven-foot tall goblinoid laughs, "Get ready to meet the cookpot."  He drops the leashes and moves forward to attack.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

Map


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 4, 2003)

"Eh, well yer no Goblin but I've got axes for ya all the same."

Khudaglun charges the bugbear with axes raised, streaking past the rats to reach their master.  

_OOC: This is assuming that Khudaglun gets initiative and the chance to move through the door of course._


----------



## Vargo (Mar 4, 2003)

Khaira bursts into a dwarven war-chant she learned fifty years ago from an old war-skald while on travels...

_Khadrak ur grumun
Khadrak ur muron
Khadrak tel kimon
Khadrak tel zellik!_ 

(Fall our axes
Fall our foes
Fall their bodies
Fall  their walls!)


----------



## Catulle (Mar 4, 2003)

Lucas moved in swiftly as well, axe spinning in an arc. He stepped slightly to the left of his enemy's centre to engage the rat on that side first and deny the giant creature his allies...

(OOC - Move 10' to engage the rat, chop it up...)


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 5, 2003)

Florian blanches slightly at the unexpected size of the enemy before him. Taking a cue from Khudaglun's charge (assuming Khudaglun has initiative first), he follows close to his bellowing comrade, protecting his back from attack. 




(OOC: Follow Khudaglun to the Big Ugly to make sure K doesn't get flanked. If things don't get really bad immediately, Florian will attack BU.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 5, 2003)

Eshand will unload a Magic Missle at the Bugbear for good measure....


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

Khudaglun is out the door before the rats start to move.  He streaks up to the bugbear and swings with his axe.  The big goblinoid deflects the attack with his own morningstar, but curses when he is hit by a magic missle (3 damage).  

The bugbear and his pets attack the dwarf as Khaira begins singing.  One of the pests bites Khudaglun in the leg (2 damage), but the others miss.

Lucas and Florian join the battle.  Lucas drops one of the dire rats with his battle axe (7 damage), while the comrade swings and misses the big ugly.

_Next round. Actions, please. _


----------



## Vargo (Mar 5, 2003)

Khaira continues to sing.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 5, 2003)

Lucas stepped over the rat's corpse to focus on the greatest threat, trusting to Florian to deal with the other flank. He circled, warily, looking for his opening.
 


(OOC - 5'step to the big meanie (or move to flank if it's safe to do so without drawing an AoO) followed by either an attack, or (if the morning star's wooden-hafted) an attempt to sunder its weapon)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

Khudaglun presses his attack while Lucas circles around behind the big humanoid.  The bugbear slams the dwarf (7 damage), shouting, "Fang!  You killed Fang!"

Lucas misses, but Florian has no trouble hitting the bugbear with a mighty blow (10 damage).

The creature looks worried, but before it can think of retreating it is hit with bolt and arrow from Eshand and Quendros.  It falls to the ground, dead.

The determined rat presses the attack, but Khudaglun shifts to protect his legs.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 6, 2003)

_edit: Dang time difference!_ 

A self-satisfied smile crosses Florian's face as the goblinoid falls to the ground. It's gone as soon as it came, however, as he turns his attention toward the last remaining enemy: the rat. 

(OOC: Attack the other rat.


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

Quendros will move to heal Khudaglun with a _CLW_.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 6, 2003)

"Damn it all !" roars Khudaglun, "if there's one thing I hate more than Goblinoids it's gettin' outfought by 'em" With that he turns all his aggression towards the remaining rat, trying to assuage his pride.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 6, 2003)

Realising that the fight was all but done and marvelling in silence over the pride of dwarves, Lucas concentrated on damage-limitation, protecting Khudaglun's wounded side 

(OOC - Move up and aid another to boost Khudaglun's AC (or his attack if I can't do that - I'm a little rusty here))


----------



## Vargo (Mar 7, 2003)

Khaira, realizing that no further attackers were arriving, stopped her song, and waited for the remaining rat to drop.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 7, 2003)

Eshand loads another bolt, just in case. "Splendid little fight. I must say, that went rather well. Seems that we are definately making good headway. What's next?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

_Yes, Catulle, you can use aid another to give an ally a circumstance bonus to AC (against one opponent, as long as you threaten that opponent._ 

Khudaglun's wrath is unleashed on the remaining dire rat, whom he hits with both handaxes (9 damage).

Quendros moves up and heals the sour dwarf (8 healed).

The three doors to the north and the door to the south are quiet, while the clamor of many voices continues to sound through the door to the west.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 10, 2003)

Khudaglun kicks the dire rat corpse whilst muttering incomprehensibly under his breath something about "bloody....... useless.......ferkin'.........goblins...... scum........next time.........ferkin.......". 

In a visible but failing effort to appear grateful Khudaglun turns to Quendros, "Yeah, thanks elf.....", which trails off into more mumbling about, "like I need help fightin' goblins! "

He then starts tromping purposefully towards the western door seemingly assuming that it will be the party's next target.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 10, 2003)

"Time to clean up, then.  Shall we?"

Khaira nocks an arrow, and indicates the western door to the rest.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 10, 2003)

Lucas nodded at Khaira's pronouncement. "They know we're coming, but take the leaders and the rest will fall. I'd like one of the chief's men alive, if possible. For the information." His eyes dark, gaze focused, Lucas spun his axe once experimentally and strode towards the door.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 10, 2003)

Florian watches the 'conversation' between Khudaglun and Quendros bemusedly, before turning his attention toward the people walking toward the western door. 

"Y'know," he says thoughtfully,"say that thing _wasn't_ the leader. Are goblins smart enough to make a decoy? False sense of security thing?"  He stoops and picks up the fallen foe's antler crown. "If this was just for show, I don't suppose we could just bully them into surrendering by showing we killed one of their powerful leaders?" 

This last sentence leaves Florian's mouth as an afterthought, before he realizes he just suggested trying peacefully deal with goblins to an irate and volatile dwarf. With a shrug and a grin, he hurries over to the door to catch up.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 11, 2003)

What may once have been a cathedral is now a goblin lair, thick with the filth of years of goblin life.  Scores of wall and floor-mounted sconces filled with violet-glowing fungi provide illumination.  In the sickening light, dozens of goblins go about their daily business, which seems to be sleeping, preparing food, arguing, eating, sleeping, fighting, sharpening weapons, sneaking, sleeping, shouting, fighting, sowing, and sleeping.  The southern wall is home to a heaping pile of assorted items, including wagon wheels, broken armor and rusted arms, chests, small statues, antique furniture, and artwork.  Unfortunately, the stash doesn't seem to be particularly well cared for.

There are at least forty goblins and hobgoblins in the room, but most look like noncombatants (young, old, or cowardly).  You guess that less than ten will make trouble.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 11, 2003)

Khudaglun pulls up short on his habitual charge into battle and turns to his companions, "I can easily take half a dozen or so myself but I'm not so sure 'bout the rest of ya". He puffs out his chest and regrettfully mutters, "Perhaps we should try and form up into ranks an' play it safe."


----------



## Catulle (Mar 11, 2003)

"We need only kill those who fight. Let the rest flee or surrender as they choose, let's not take to their kind of slaughter." Lucas prepared to enter alongside the dwarf. Hopefully they would scare the weaker creatures away before bloodlust took Khudaglun. Hopefully.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 11, 2003)

"Aye, Lucas, there is no need to kill those who do not fight..."

Khaira nocks an arrow to her bow, but if a spellcaster makes himself a target, he will find himself the recipient of two sonic darts...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 12, 2003)

The goblins have now noticed your presence.  Four of the goblins snatch up javelins, while three of the hobgoblins draw longswords and prepare to approach.  Other goblins scuttle out of the way.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 12, 2003)

Florian shoves past Khudaglun and stands proudly just inside the door. He throws the crown of antlers to the ground in front of him and glares at the crowd, starting with the nearest armed hobgoblin. Florian tightens his grip on his greatsword, points the tip toward the crown then in the direction of the hostiles. If they want a fight, he'll fight. 

(OOC: Intimidate.)


----------



## Vargo (Mar 12, 2003)

Khaira keeps the bow ready.  If any of the goblins makes ready to throw, she puts an arrow into it.


----------



## garyh (Mar 12, 2003)

Vargo said:
			
		

> *Khaira keeps the bow ready.  If any of the goblins makes ready to throw, she puts an arrow into it. *




Ditto for Quendros.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 12, 2003)

"Ah, sod it, you guys can just try an' keep up", Khudaglun mutters, looking at Florian with an air of challenge before charging into the fray with the closest [armed] Goblins.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 12, 2003)

Eshand will try to lob a sleep spell out of the range of any party members, concentrating on nabbing as many of the enemy warriors as possible.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 13, 2003)

Alert to the hobgoblins, Lucas moved quickly but carefully to intercept their advance, keeping his shield up to ward off any javelins that might come his way.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 14, 2003)

Florian's attempt at intimidation seems lost on the armed goblins.  With a guttural roar they begin to charge.

Acting quickly, Eshand throws a sleep spell near two of the hostiles.  They drop to the ground, along with two of the noncombatants.

Khaira and Quendros fire their bows over Khudaglun's head, striking down one of the goblin javeliners.

The two remaining goblins throw their spears at the dwarf, but miss.  The three hobgoblins move in against Florian.  He swings at the first as misses, but it counters with a savage cut (5 damage).  The noncombatants rouse their sleeping protectors.

Khudaglun moves into the room, fumbling a strike against the nearest hobgoblin in his desire to reach the goblins.  Lucas does better, moving up beside Florian and hacking down one of the hobgoblins with his axe.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 14, 2003)

Khudaglun bellows a hearty battle cry in dwarven and then steps forward to engage the two goblin combatants to the west of him.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 14, 2003)

Lucas also stepped forward, holding the line to protect the rearguard. He swung ferociously at the hobgoblin nearest, looking to bring him down with Florian. Khudaglun, he figured, had ample enthusiasm to take care of the pair of goblins.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 14, 2003)

Khaira will move one square to the northeast, and continue to take potshots at any target that avails itself - she takes the step to open up her field of fire so that she's not shooting through her own ranks.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 14, 2003)

Florian sighs as he meets the hobgoblin's charge. _Or we can do this the hard way,_ he thinks, as he attacks the hobgoblin he was glaring at (I6) with his greatsword.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

Eshand, Khaira, and Quendros attempt to send bolts and arrows through the ranks of their friends into the goblinoids.  Eshand gets a lucky shot against one of the hobgoblins, who falls backwards with a bolt through his eye.

All three goblins swarm Khudaglun.  One of them gets lucky and hits with a morningstar (5 damage).

Florian drives another hobgoblin to the ground with a mighty swing of his greatsword.  The final hobgoblin strives to hit the warrior, but misses.  Lucas swings and misses.

Khudaglun attacks the goblins with his hand axes, smashing one of them in the face.

The noncombatants continue to back up towards the walls of the room.  One backs into the door in the northeast corner, stares at it for a moment, then decides to open it and call for help.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 17, 2003)

Seeing Florian's momentum build, Lucas switched his attention to the goblins battering at Khudaglun's expert defences. Thinking that their focus on the dwarf would act to his advantage, he aimed a straight chop at the nearest creature's skull.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 17, 2003)

Eshand will be keeping an eye on that door that was just opened and as soon as the help arrives, lob his other sleep spell in that general direction. "I'll try to take care of the reinforcements when they arrive!"


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 17, 2003)

Khudaglun continues his attacks against the Goblins, muttering under his breath something about "lucky hits".


----------



## Vargo (Mar 17, 2003)

Khaira continues to spend her ammo at a high rate - trying to thin the ranks of Goblins threatening Khudaglun.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 17, 2003)

Florian swings his greatsword to cut down the last hobgoblin.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 17, 2003)

Khaira adds: "When we knock them down, get into the room and form a skirmish line facing north!  Leave some spaces for the archers!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 18, 2003)

Two well-placed shots by Quendros and Khaira fly past the dwarf's shoulders and sink into each of the goblins.  One of the creatures is staggered, while the other can barely stand.  They both swing at the dwarf.  The staggered goblin hits Khudaglun (4 damage), then drops to the floor unconscious.  The other misses, and receives a faceful of hand axe.

Florian takes a minor wound from the remaining hobgoblin (1 damage).  This time Lucas provides the response, taking off the creature's head with a critical hit.

Through the open door in the northwest the chieftain's chamber is visible.  Four goblins and two hobgoblins come running through the open door.  The blue, the shaman, and the chief are visible behind them.

Eshand drops a sleep spell on the new group, but most of them resist the effect.  The lead goblin slumps to the floor.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 18, 2003)

"Damn," swears Eshand. "What a waste of a spell. The little buggers are stronger than I thought. That's it kids, I'm out of offensive hocus-pocus." Eshand loads his crossbow and prepares to start firing at the enemy.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 18, 2003)

"Guess it's my turn for some offensive hocus-pocus then..."

Khaira moves to have a clear line of fire, and sends a _Sonic Dart_ into a hobgoblin.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 19, 2003)

Florian slides farther over to the right, keeping his back toward the wall, to give the people with bows out a clear view of the new opponents. Once he's out of the way, he sets himself to intercept an attacker going for the casters. 




(OOC: Move 5' and ready action to attack a bad guy who threatens himself or Khaira, Quendros, or Eshand. Can we have our hp count, please?)


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 19, 2003)

Khudaglun charges at the closest of the new crop of Goblin warriors, trying to continue his run of axe meets goblin face.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 19, 2003)

Lucas found himself advancing, stringing out the line to create some tempting, but deadly, gaps in the formation even before he realised what Khaira was suggesting. _Guess I underestimated her..._ He shuddered to realise just how vulnerable they all were if the 'noncombatants' gained heart. Skilled or unskilled, a mob was a mob. He let his feelings go, locking the momentary swell of hatred away under layered ice in a field years distant.


(OOC - Move up forming Khaira's skirmish line based on where F and Ku go, attack whichever enemy strays nearest...)


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

Quendros continues to do what elves do best and fires more arrows into the enemies.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

Between Khaira's _dart_ and Quendros' arrow, one of the hobgoblins is removed from the battle.

The goblins and Khudaglun meet in the center of the room.  One goblin scratches the dwarf with a morningstar (1 damage).  Khudaglun cuts the goblin in return, but not fatally (3 damage). 

Lucas intercepts the remaining hobgoblin before it can flank Khudaglun.  They exchange blows, but both fail to hit for damage.  Florian steps up next to the paladin and floors the goblinoid with one blow of his greatsword (6 damage).

The hobgoblin chief charges forward, striking at Florian and missing.  The female goblin shaman runs up behind her hobgoblin leader, then casts _bane_.  Lucas and Quendros weakened by the spell.

The blue remains standing in the throne room and attempts to attack Florian psionically.  The fighter resists the attempt, but just barely.

_Khudaglun is at 7/13 hp.  Florian is at 3/12 hp.  The others are uninjured._


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 25, 2003)

"Shove off", Khudaglun snarls at Lucas, "these Gob's are mine! " 

Obviously his lack of battle success (by his own expectations anyway) is fraying his nerves. He howls madly and continues hacking away at the Goblins in front of him, singlemindedly focused on taking down his hated foes.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 25, 2003)

Khaira tosses two more _Sonic Bolts_ into the blue.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 25, 2003)

The despair which the shaman's spell caused in Lucas took the fury's drive fom him; his demeanour became even colder and more distant. He pressed forward with a dispassionate expression, intent on his prey but doubting all the while. 

(OOC - Attack G in G6. If this works and Ku takes down the one in G7, step into G6 - this may involve delaying, if so that's fine)


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 25, 2003)

Eshand targets the shaman for his next round of Crossbow Bolts.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 27, 2003)

Florian swallows heavily, feeling his injuries, but focused on not backing down. _I don't know how much more punishment I can handle, but I'll leave Lucas open if I go._ His train of thought is interrupted as he struggles against the mental assault. Shaking it off, he reconsiders. _Then again, not like I'll be much help as a handy thing to stumble over._ Carefully, albeit reluctantly, he backs up toward his comrades. 

OOC: Double move to J7.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 29, 2003)

Eshand and Quendros attempt to target the shaman with ranged weapons, but there is no easy shot with Lucas and Florian in the way.  Khaira strikes the blue with one of her sonic darts (3 damage).

Two of the goblins hit Khudaglun, inflicting minor wounds which are starting to add up on the dwarf (4 damage total, 3 hp left).  He strikes one of them in the gut with a handaxe (7 damage), knowing that it will not threaten him any longer.

Lucas has less luck hitting the other goblin, and faces attack by the chief as Florian moves back towards the cleric.  Unfortunately for the chief, his enthusiasm is stronger than his sword arm.

The shaman sees that the chief is no longer in immediate danger and wakes the goblin lying behind her.

The blue attempts to psionically attack Khaira, but she resists.

_Map is at work, but only Florian has moved.  The formerly sleeping goblin moved up to take the place of the one that just died._


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 30, 2003)

Khudaglun's battle rage seems to overpower all sense as he staunchly fights on. However, Lucas notes that Khudaglun changes his fighting stance to one which allows him to be assisted.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 31, 2003)

Eshand will pick a target of opportunity, hoping to aid in the fight somehow.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 31, 2003)

Khaira sends her last two sonic darts at the Shaman.

OOC: That should get me the point blank shot bonus as well.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 1, 2003)

As soon as he gets a healing, Florian will wade back into battle, targeting the chief.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

Khaira and Eshand both attempt to hit the shaman, but she proves too well armored for _sonic darts_ or crossbow bolts.

Quendros renews Florian's strength (9 healed), and the fighter moves back towards the chief.  His initial swing is too hasty.

The goblins finally prove too much for Khudaglun.  One surprises him with a blow from a morningstar (5 damage) and the dwarf falls (-2 hp).

Lucas attempts to aid his friend, but misses.  The chief slams Lucas in return (3 damage).

The shaman remains behind the chief, ready with a cure spell.  The blue glances towards Florian and stuns the warrior.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

Quendros leaps forward and uses his last _cure light wounds_ on Khudaglun (9 healed).  The goblins attempt to strike the dwarf before he stands, but fail.  One moves five feet towards the elf, but Quendros presents a tricky target.

Khaira and Eshand continue to fire at the shaman, to no avail.  Khudaglun regains his feet and joins Lucas in attacking the goblins, but both miss.  The chief and the blue both turn their attention towards Lucas, but sword and mental attack both fail.

Florian recovers from his stunned condition.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

The tide of battle begins to turn.

Khaira finally hits the shaman with a well-placed arrow (2 damage).  Quendros draws his sword and slashes the nearest goblin through the throat.

One of the two remaining goblin weakly bats the restored Khudaglun with his morningstar (1 damage), then the dwarf takes him apart with twin handaxes (7 damage).  The final goblin narrowly avoids an attack by Lucas.

The chief takes advantage of Lucas' distracted state by hitting him a mighty blow with the longsword (10 damage, staggered).  Florian attempts to return the favor but fails.  Once again he resists the mental attacks of the blue.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 2, 2003)

The revived Khudaglun is a different dwarf entirely. His bellowing, cursing and frenzy are replaced with cold, methodical attacks. He moves into a flanking position against the remaining Goblin warrior and calmly sets about bringing it down. If the Goblin is downed before his attack he moves to engage the Shaman.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 2, 2003)

Khaira will move so that she's not firing through her friends (south, then west), and then put an arrow into the shaman.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 2, 2003)

As Lucas' world careened about him, he staggered backwards. Another blow whistled across inches from his chest and he forced himself to concentrate; he was almost sure he could feel fate's hand on his soul, reaching out to drag him back to wherever he returned from...

(OOC - 5' step out of harm's way and lay on hands (self, 2hp))


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 3, 2003)

Eshand will try to move to where he can get a shot off on the blue one without shooting his friends.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 3, 2003)

"Take down that female one! It can heal!" Florian attacks the chief again with renewed vigor, after a momentary internal freakout when he saw Khudaglun go down and then was stunned by the mental assault.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 4, 2003)

Khaira and Quendros attack the shaman.  Eshand attacks the blue.  Khudaglun attacks the goblin, while Florian attacks the chief.  All miss their targets.  Lucas steps back and heals himself (2 healed).

Of the goblins, the chief slices Florian's leg with his longsword (7 damage).  The goblin hits Khudaglun again with his morningstar (2 damage).  The shaman misses Quendros with her light mace, but the blue stuns him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 4, 2003)

Khaira tries to cover Quendros by shooting the shaman, but misses.  Eshand grazes the blue with his crossbow bolt (2 damage).  Khudaglun downs the goblin with his handaxe (5 damage).

Florian just misses the chief with his greatsword, but Lucas hits with the battleaxe (8 damage).  The chief hits Florian in turn, dropping him to the floor (6 damage, -1 hp).

The shaman steps back five feet and heals the chief (6 healed).  The blue attempts to stun Eshand, but the wizard resists.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 4, 2003)

Eshand tries to cast Light on the one that can heal, hoping to blind it. After that, he'll get back to work with the crossbow.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 4, 2003)

Khaira repositions herself to get a clear shot on SOMEBODY, then does so.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 4, 2003)

Florian will lie on the floor.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 4, 2003)

The confusion subsiding, Lucas found himself poised midway through an attack. Glancing about to assess the situation, he saw Florian down, the party's enemies reduced to the toughest combatants. _Should have held back... maybe kept Florian up._ Faced with little alternative, he sidestepped, keeping the chief straight ahead of him and looking right into the brute's yellowed eyes. With a growl, he lunged forward, shield at the ready. Khudaglun, at least, was free to pick his spot in the fray, and he hoped that Quendros has space to manoeuver to the downed warrior's side.

(OOC - 5' step to G6, then attack the chief)


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 5, 2003)

Khudaglun calmly steps over the body of the felled Goblin and quickly assesses the situation. He sees the blue goblin open to attack and continuing to cause trouble uninterrupted. He skirts around behind Quendros's back and moves to engage the blue, drawing on his deepest wells of calm implaccable hate to sustain himself against any mental attack.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

Khaira and Eshand attempt to shoot the shaman while she is exposed, but miss.  Then Quendros steps up next to her and stabs her in the heart with his longsword.

Khudaglun sidles around the elf and attacks the blue with his handaxe, striking him in the head (4 damage).  The blue collapses to the floor.

Lucas hits the chief with his battle axe (9 damage).  The hobgoblin, weighing his chances without any allies, throws down his weapon and surrenders.

The remaining goblins and hobgoblins watch with fear-filled eyes from the walls of the room.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 8, 2003)

Florian will lie on the floor.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 8, 2003)

At the chieftain's discarding of his weapon, Lucas lowered the axe, exercising every fibre of restraint he possessed not to kill the monster there and then. _Fate does not will it that way._ He remained in a ready stance, subconsciously manoeuvering himself between the creature and Florian. The man's voice was rough when he spoke "Somebody help him... I can't." His eyes signalled his rage. The goblin tongue was unfamiliar, and it evoked bitter memories to give it voice; "Remember me?"


(OOC - I'm not sure it'll do anything, but Lucas will certainly try intimidating the chieftain.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 8, 2003)

Eshand will move up behind Lucas, with his crossbow loaded and aimed at the chieftan, and keeping an eye on any other critter that even so much as moves without a reason...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 9, 2003)

The hobgoblin stares at Lucas with hate-filled eyes, unimpressed by his attempt at intimidation.

The remaining goblinoids look ready to run, but they stay down in light of Eshand's crossbow.

Quendros casts cure minor wounds on Florian, stabilizing him.  He will be unable to do more for the fighter until the party rests.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 9, 2003)

Khudaglun extricates his handaxe from the blue Goblin's skull and then swaggers over behind the kneeling chieftan. He chuckles and then mutters to the others, "Any reason why I should'na just cut 'im down ta size?"

His look is imploring like a puppy wanting to play.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 11, 2003)

Before long, the hobgoblin leader is bound and gagged.  Those of the party with strength left in their arms herd the noncombatants into the empty sentry chamber on the western wall of the great chamber while deciding what to do with them.  A few of the downed goblinoids have stabilized, but they won't regain consciousness for quite some time (or ever, depending on Khudaglun).

Searching the vast pile of items on the southern wall, you discover two small statues, three small rings, and a Medium-size chainmail shirt.  In the throne room to the north an iron chest rests in front of the throne.  The hobgoblin chief himself carries a masterwork crossbow, and he is wearing the signet ring of Talgen Hucrele.

You have now searched all the rooms in the goblin complex, except the one from which the mysterious voice spoke in Draconic.  It looks like the goblins used the vines in the throne room to descend to another level below this one.  More enemies may wait below, but you imagine it is relatively easy to defend the throne room against anyone climbing the 100-foot vines.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 12, 2003)

Khudaglun makes short bloody work of the downed Goblins and then pulls out a torch and begins lighting it while the others debate what to do with the chieftan.

He sidles over to the party and mutters, "If I canna have any fun with this one," at this he nods to the chieftan, "at least let me play 'hot hot goblin' with them," he waves the torch towards the sentry room.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 12, 2003)

Lucas paced back and forth for a few steps, before turning back to the vanquished chieftain. He raised a grimy hand to pull back matted hair from his eyes and fixed it with a level stare, before speaking again in the creature's gutteral language "You are beaten. We are stronger than you. Tell us about this place and you go free, with the rest." He waved his hand towards the door behind which the noncombatants had been herded. Pausing, as if remembering something, Lucas reached into a pouch and held up the signet ring so the captive could see it "And tell us about this - about the man who wore it and where he is now."

He cast an imploring look towards the dwarf on hearing his suggestion, "Please. Let's not start a slaughter here unless we have no choice." Images of a burning inn flitted through Lucas' mind and he looked to the ground, then expectantly back at the goblin.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

_Vargo, National Acrobat, garyh: Please take a look at the OOC thread and let me know if you want to continue the game._

Durnn, the hobgoblin chieftain, tells you that the level below is called the Twilight Grove.  The druid Belak tends an enchanted garden and harvests the enchanted fruit from the Gulthias Tree (Durnn seems terrified to even speak of it).

The midsummer fruit restores spirit and vigor to those who eat it; the pale midwinter fruit steals the same.  Belak allows the goblins to sell the fruit on the surface.

The goblins caught the three human adventurers over a month ago, and they were captives of the goblins for a while.  When Belak learned of them, he demanded they be sent down to him.   Durnn was prepared to do so, but the boy Talgen insulted his honor, so Durnn slew him in the throne room.  The woman and the knight had to be mightily restrained, but eventually they were sent down to the Twilight Grove.

_The fruit and the adventurers were first introduced here.

Other information was added here._


----------



## Vargo (Apr 14, 2003)

"And what of the dragon belonging to the kobolds?  What became of it?" Khaira asks the chief.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 15, 2003)

The hobgoblin explains that they placed the dragon in a the trophy room off the main corridor (where you heard the Draconic voice).  It broke free of its chain and started demolishing the place.  The tribe decided to leave it there until they dealt with the adventurers (you).


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 15, 2003)

"I can't say as that I am really thrilled to hear your admission to killing one of them. At this point, I think that Khudaglun's theory that you don't deserve to live is valid. However, I am not of the type to kill prisoners." Eshand is visibly upset at the Chief's explanation of the three that they had come to rescue.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 16, 2003)

Lucas couldn't prevent the thought winding through his mind as the chief related the answers, memories slipped in through the cracks. _I wonder if they've sent anybody else down to the grove?_ He continued to pace, agitation playing across his features as he moved in quick, short steps.
"Tell us why Belak wants them. If he's wanted people before. If he's sent you out raiding to *get* them for him..." Though his weapons remained stowed, Lucas clanched and unclenched his gauntleted fist as he spoke.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 17, 2003)

After the chieftan answers, Khaira takes a moment to pull the party aside, out of earshot of the chieftan.

"There's no question in my mind that he should die for his crimes.  If we let him go, he'll just take his tribe somewhere else and start over, in the same vein as before.  I have half a mind to hand the goblins over to the villagers and let them figure out what to do with them, but they'd probably just kill them all."

For the next part, Khaira makes sure that Meepo isn't around to hear before saying...

"As far as the dragon goes, I can't see handing it back over to the Kobolds, deal or no.  Without the goblins to hold them in check, they're going to be a major power here.  We need to figure some way to counteract that..."

OOC: Updated Khaira for L2.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 18, 2003)

Eshand looks at Khaira _what a fine lass that is. Concentrate on the matter at hand._ "You know, I wonder if Meepo and the rest of his merry group of bug men have realized that when this dragon of theirs grows up, it'll probably eat them all. And as for the chief, I think he should be turned over to the authorities and let them make their decision. I know they'll kill him, but it is apparent that he's been helping send innocents to their deaths, so I guess it would be warrented..."


----------



## Catulle (Apr 19, 2003)

_Let him stew for a bit._ Lucas moved with the others for the hasty conference, keeping one eye on the captive throughout. Fury mingled with concern on his ushaven face.

"A part of me wants blood for what they've done, but haven't we had that in floods already? Another part wants to honour his surrender, but I'm afraid he'd return to his former ways should he be released. To any end, forewarned is forearmed; we *need* to know what lies beneath." He caught a ragged breath, "*She* could be down there... the adventurers we seek likely are, should they live." He toyed with the grubby ring on his left hand as he spoke. "Fate demands we keep them our prime concern."

"On the dragon, I agree wholehearted."


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 20, 2003)

"I dun much care what we do 'bout the lizards", Khudaglun remarked offhandedly. Then with a gleam in his eye he drawled casually, "There's more Goblins down below. Let's check out this dragon and then go sort out this druid an 'is kin. Besides, as Lucas says, we got some folks ta rescue"



OOC: Updated Khudaglun with a level of Barbarian to account for his raging and reckless Goblin hating shennanigans.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 24, 2003)

"Yes, time is of the essence, and we do have people to rescue." Eshand loads his crossbow. "I guess it's time to rumble."

OOC: Updated Eshand to 2nd level.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 26, 2003)

_I'm going to assume you rest before continuing.  Florian is still unconscious, and you are entirely out of spells.   The four other adventurers (Lamont, Ashrem, Moon, and Farah) can watch over the goblins for the time being._ 

Following Khudaglun's suggestion, the party of six backtracks to the dragon's room.  The door is locked, but the chief quickly gives up the key when asked.  

Mounted and stuffed animal heads adorn the walls.  The mounting job is sloppy, and the assortment of heads includes cattle, rats, and other not particularly impressive specimens.  However, a few grisly trophies share the wall with the animals, including a couple of kobold visages.  Smashed and broken cabinets and small tables litter the periphery of the room, mute victims of some sort of rampage.  A rusted iron spike stands askew in the center of the room, trailing a broken chain.  Thin patches of ice coat sections of the walls, floor, and debris.

Stepping into the room, Khudaglun slips on a patch of unseen patch of ice.  He bumps into Florian and Lucas, and the two of them join him on the floor.

A cat-sized creature appears from beneath a broken table and hisses at you.  Suddenly, a spray of ice crystals flies from its open mouth, chilling Lucas and Florian (1 damage).


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 28, 2003)

Khudaglun stands up, brushes himself off and _tries_ to look dignified. "Hey there, ........ dragon? Are you really a dragon, you ya little runt of a thing? Well, we're here to take ya back to the Kobolds, if thats want yer wantin' of course. Otherwise yer free to go an' do what ya want, the Gob's are all taken care of."

Khudglun slowly slides his hand down to where his axe lies hooked in his belt, ready to draw it if the 'dragon' doesn't want to play nice.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 29, 2003)

When its breath doesn't immediately drive you from the room, the white dragon ceases hissing and sizes you up.

The dragon addresses you in Common, "Kobolds are weak.  Goblins made better masters.  But freedom is best of all.  This one will leave immediately."


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 30, 2003)

Khudglun sputters, "the Gob's made better masters! Huh, I just bet I never hear that again."

A sly look dawns on the dwarfs face. "Sooo, I dont suppose after being cooped up in this room yer lookin' to get some vengeance on the Gob's? We've taken out the ones around here but theres' still some down below. If ya wanna come along an' help....."


----------



## National Acrobat (May 2, 2003)

Eshand grins at the implications of Khudglun's suggestion. "A temporary alliance, eh? Might not be a bad idea..."


----------



## Catulle (May 2, 2003)

Lucas kept his eyes fixed on the creature as he regained his footing, alert for the first sign of treachery on the wyrm's part. "It is a brave or foolish man who bargains with dragons..." he murmured, softly. One dirty hand came up, instinctively, to touch the wooden token bound to his right wrist, and his fingers worked at the symbol burnt into the grain.

(OOC - Detect Evil)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 3, 2003)

_The dragon radiates faint evil._

The dragon considers Khudaglun's words, then shakes its head.  "Vengeance is overrated.  Fight the goblins yourself, if you have the will.  Calcryx will seek exit from these tunnels."

The dragon remains beneath the table while the group of you remain in the doorway.


----------



## National Acrobat (May 5, 2003)

"Have it your way, Wyrm." Eshand motions to the rest of the party. "I guess that we should devise a plan and make arrangements then to move forward."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 6, 2003)

"Ah, let's be off then. There's Goblins in need of a kickin' down below an' this dragon aint got much o' interest to say."

Khudaglun stamps off towards the doorway and then turns and calls out to the dragon, "By tha way, them Kobolds'll be lookin' for you. Ya might have to thin out their ranks or they might think they're gunna make you into their pet. Heh heh."


----------



## Vargo (May 6, 2003)

OOC: I'm back, and my GAWD, does my nose hurt.

http://www.oz.net/~inthane/thaneshonker.jpg

With the rest of the party ignoring the dragon, Khaira leaves the room, and makes sure the door is shut and bolted before moving on.

_No way I'm letting THAT thing loose..._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 6, 2003)

You return the goblin's throne room.  With the dragon locked away and the other adventurers watching your backs, it is safe to descend the vine ropes to the Grove Level.

_Before you do, however, you might want to do something about the iron strongbox you found next to the throne.  You also found a masterwork light crossbow and a chain shirt which no one has claimed yet._


----------



## Uzumaki (May 6, 2003)

"Well, then, I guess the next stop is seeing what kind of guy this tiller is."


----------



## National Acrobat (May 7, 2003)

OOC: Is anyone interested in the MW Crossbow? Eshand seems to be pretty good with crossbows when not using spells, I would definately be interested in it.


----------



## Catulle (May 7, 2003)

Lucas backed away from the trophy room with caution, clearly uneasy to be leaving the thing at their rear, but equally relieved not to have set it loose. Back in the throne room, he paused to nod his head towards the strongbox.

"Reckon there's any information of use we could make out from that... or whatever's inside it. Better, I think, to meet our destiny prepared if at all possible."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 8, 2003)

_Let's assume Eshand takes the crossbow.  I'm going to fast forward here._

Moon helps you open the strongbox, avoiding the poison needle trap.  It contains 231 gp, 2 onyx gems, 2 doses of antitoxin, an arcane scroll of knock, and a potion of cat's grace.

After dividing the contents, you descend the vines to the level below.  The vines enter a large square chamber.  Luminescent fungus clings to the walls and ceiling, shedding violet light.  The air is damp, chilly, and redolent with the odors of loam and decay.  A layer of earth, mixed with rotting vegetation and the remains of cave animals, covers the floor of the wide cavern.  Several varieties of mushroom and fungus grow on the detritus, as well as a few saplings.  Two guant, cloaked figures busily shovel well-turned earth into a rusted bucket.


----------



## Catulle (May 11, 2003)

The clamber down even deeper into the twisted catacombs was as the descent into the grave, at least to Lucas' mindset. _Let destiny be our guide._ Hand over hand he went, deeper, deeper... He hit the ground, sinking into the filth that cluttered the floor at this level, and instinct rather than craft or training drew his axe for him, ready to strike down the first true threat that presented itself.

OOC - Lucas will take (and wear) the chain shirt if there are no objections. Aside from that, he will use Detect Evil  once he reaches the end of his tether (so to speak)...


----------



## Inez Hull (May 11, 2003)

Khudaglun climbs down the rope with suprising agility for a dwarf and immediately draws his axes when he sees the two figures at work in the cavern. He sniffs the air for the scent of goblinoids and prepares to move in and engage.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 12, 2003)

The stench of evil pervades the chamber, coming most clearly from the two gaunt figures and the two saplings.

As Khudaglun and Lucas touch down on the earth below the vines, the two saplings uproot and coming charging forward with sharpened branches extended.  One of the creatures slashes Khudaglun (2 damage) and he feels venom burning in the wound (save made).

The two figures also look towards the pair, revealing skeletal figures inside the cloaks.

_Actions, please._


----------



## National Acrobat (May 12, 2003)

Eshand targets the creature that attacked Khudaglun with a magic missle.


----------



## Catulle (May 13, 2003)

As the intuition worked through his mind, pervading each sense that he extended in turn, Lucas marched forward towards the skeletal pair; though he remained wary of the risk of becoming surrounded they remained his first priority.

(OOC - Engage the closest enemy and try to avoid getting flanked)


----------



## Vargo (May 13, 2003)

Noticing the skeletal nature of the beasts below, and doubting that her arrows could pierce the bark of the tree-beings, Khaira instead sang a single note - which sharpened, focused, and then dissapeared into a silent line of rippling air aimed at a skeleton from above.

OOC: Khaira casts a _Sonic Bolt_ at a skeleton.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 17, 2003)

Khudaglun strikes the attacking sapling with his handaxes, scoring one hit (3 damage).  Eshand sends a magic missle at it (3 damage), then Florian drops to the floor near his friend and finishes it off (7 damage).  Quendros' arrow flies into the other sapling (5 damage).

Lucas steps towards the skeletons, but misses with his attack.  Khaira's magic affects the undead, but does not destroy one (6 damage).

Khudaglun is hit by the other sapling (1 damage).  This time the poison also has an effect (1 more damage).  One of the skeletons hits Lucas with a clawed hand (2 damage).


----------



## Uzumaki (May 18, 2003)

Leaving the battle with the little tree in his companions' capable hands, Florian hustles over to assist Lucas in dispatching the skeletal figures.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 19, 2003)

Khudaglun growls in pain and anger, 'frickin trees, yer firewood when I'm finished with you". He continues hewing away with his axes whilst mumbling under his breath something about, '_we're underground....  no woods for miles....  and here I am fightin' trees...  fricken trees...  fricken elves....._".


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 19, 2003)

Khudaglun destroys the other sapling with his axes.  Florian and Lucas wrestle with the skeletons a moment longer, but are unable to get another hit.  One of the skeletons claws Lucas deeply (6 damage).

When the dwarf joins them, the battle is over swiftly.  Khudaglun cuts down one skeleton with his axes, while Lucas shatters the other with his battleaxe.

There are three exits from the room.  You explore the opening to the north, and discover a small cavern.  The floor is stained as if regularly drenched in blood.  Luminescent fungus reveals the eastern niche, which holds a matted-hair-and-fur pallet, a wide wooden board on which a variety of crude but deadly weapons are affixed, and a greatcoat of patchy black fur hung on a slender pole.  To the edge of the niche are two large nests made of fur and refuse.  You find 35gp and 76sp in the nests, and several usable weapons on the board (two spears, six javelins, one longsword, one bastard sword).  A hole in the north end of this chamber leads into the Underdark.

Returning to the chamber beneath the vines, you contemplate the two remaining choices: a door to the east and a door to the south.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 19, 2003)

_Uzumaki, please update Florian to second level.  Thanks!_


----------



## Uzumaki (May 19, 2003)

_I did. _

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26666


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 20, 2003)

_My apologies.  I should have looked more closely.  He is still listed a Male Human Fighter 1, but I see you highlighted the changes in orange._


----------



## Catulle (May 20, 2003)

When a quick look about the rest of the group indicated that he was likely the most battered, Lucas tapped into his inner reserves to keep his body operative for just a little while longer. The wounds knit together, stanching the bloodflow, if not sao much of the pain. _Pain is temporary._ "So; East or South? I'd prefer the first; better to explore the complex's outer limits before plunging into the heart."

(OOC - Lay on Hands (self) for 2 points of healing)


----------



## Inez Hull (May 21, 2003)

"East then, but if there's no Gobs that way I'll be reminding ye of yer poor choices."


----------



## National Acrobat (May 22, 2003)

"I agree," Says Eshand.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 23, 2003)

Two rows of dragon-carved marble columns march the length of the hall, though most are completely smothered in luminescent fungus.  The cobbled floor is cracked and stained with much use, and it holds many small wooden tables.  Table contents include mortars and pestles, bowls filled with crushed leaves, chopped fungus stalks, and other plant specimens.  The many doors leading off this hall are all partly open, and sounds are audible beyond them.


----------



## National Acrobat (May 23, 2003)

"A lab of some sorts, although not quite the most up to date." Eshand mutters out loud.


----------



## Uzumaki (May 25, 2003)

"Sounds like it still might be being used." says Florian, looking sidelong at the noisiest door, ready to give any hostiile who walks through a fight.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 26, 2003)

_Pick a door, any door.  _


----------



## Inez Hull (May 28, 2003)

Khudaglun sniffs the air and mutters, "I canna smell no Gobs 'round here." He shoots a dirty look at Lucas. 
He announces, "Let's just get on with it then" and starts tromping towards the closest door on his right.


----------



## Catulle (May 28, 2003)

Lucas shrugged and brushed lank hair out from his eyes as he followed Khudaglun up to the door, as he did he whispered to the dwarf "You say that like it's a bad thing; any luck and there'll only be a token force here. Let's just try to keep from getting surrounded by whatever's down here with us..."


----------



## National Acrobat (May 28, 2003)

"Alright, let's do it. Let's just try to be a little more quiet for the moment since we don't really know what is down here yet." Eshand loads his crossbow.


----------



## Vargo (May 28, 2003)

Khaira nods, and nocks an arrow to her bow.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 29, 2003)

You quietly approach the door, weapons drawn and ready for trouble.  The door is slightly ajar.  Peering in, you see two goblins standing barefoot in a mashing-tun, squashing potato-like roots into pulp.  A dirty straining bin stands nearby, as well as 10 two-gallon casks.


----------



## garyh (May 29, 2003)

"Somehow," Quendros said, "those two don't seem to be a threat."


----------



## National Acrobat (May 30, 2003)

Eshand says to Quendros"shh" as he puts a finger to his lips. "Don't led Khudaglun hear you say that."


----------



## Catulle (Jun 1, 2003)

Lucas shouldered his way to the front, a cold expression settling over his face as one of pure hatred. He bore in on the pair, and when he spoke it was in the harsh tones of the goblin tongue as he brought the axe up to point, sidelong, towards them and at about golin head-level. "Your chief is dead. Your master will follow him. We are greater than you. Surrender or die."

(OOC - attempt to Intimidate the poor little blighters)


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 2, 2003)

Khudglun pouts and mutters, "C'mon guys, I was hopin' for Gobs' an' mash for dinner."

He gets ready to attack the Goblins at the _slightest_ provocation.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 4, 2003)

Florian relaxes a bit at Quendros's words. After a look at the goblins for himself, he'll just let Lucas do the 'negotiating' and hope, for the goblins' sake, they don't try anything funny. _Gobs and mash? Who knows where those goblins' feet have been?_


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 5, 2003)

Khudaglun whispers noisily to Lucas, "If they surrender, _I_ get to tie the knots in their bindings."

He then starts tying imaginary knots of incredible tightness, grinding his teeth audibly as he strains in practice.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 6, 2003)

The two goblins throw up their hands with nary a peep.  While Khudaglun enthusiastically binds the captives, you give the rest of a the room a quick examination.  It appears the goblins are creating some type of liquor.  Other than that there is little of interest.

The sounds behind the other doors off the main corridor are unchanged, although now you can distinguish the guttural tones of goblin voices.

_Choose another door.  You just explored the door at D6._


----------



## Catulle (Jun 6, 2003)

After ensuring the captive goblins are gagged, too, Lucas simply gestured to the door opposite on the north wall with a shrug. He cocked his head slightly to the side, concentrating on the hubbub of goblin voices... somewhere nearby.

OOC - Listen check?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 8, 2003)

"Goblin brew", Khudaglun shakes his head, "tha's just not right. Surely its against the Gods for these smelly little vermin ta be brewin'. Oh well", he grins and slaps his axe into his palm, "lucky we're here to mete out some divine punishment."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 9, 2003)

As you approach the door, snores are audible from this room.  Looking inside, you see sixteen small pallets woven of matted hair and fur.  Two pallets currently hold sleeping goblins.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 11, 2003)

Letting the sleeping dogs, er... goblins lie, you move on to the next door to the south.  Peering inside, you see two goblins monitoring the health of a dire rat, which is strapped spread-eagled onto a wooden bench.  The rat suffers from horrible tumors that look vaguely woody and fruitlike.

A fancy crystal vial sits on a stand in the corner.

Unfortunately, the noise of your approach distracts the goblins from their research.  They leap to their feat and draw shortswords, calling out "intruders" in Goblin.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jun 11, 2003)

I've got this gang  says Eshand. He casts a sleep spell in the room, hoping to get all of the goblins and the rat if possible.

2d4 hit dice effect


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 11, 2003)

"Pah, rat catchin' scum", Khudaglun spits as he readies his axes. "Vermin always hangs around its own kind" 
Khudaglun waits for Eshand's spell to go off before moving to engage, his ear cocked for the sounds of more Goblins and a real challenge.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 12, 2003)

Lucas readied himself to intercept any move by the goblins at Eshand before engaging them himself, all the while keeping a tally of goblins to bedrolls. The alarm brought the sleeping goblins right back to mind. "Watch the rear! I think the sneaky approach is up..." A glance to Khudaglun, "Not that I foresee your mourning that result."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

Eshand's arcane power washes through the room, sending one goblin to the floor and the rat to sleep.  The other goblin moves forward and takes a swing at Khudaglun, but misses.  The dwarf and Lucas put an end to his troubles with several axe strokes.

At the same time, two goblins appear from the door across the hall.  Their leather armor is on crooked, but their shortswords are ready.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

Forgot the map


----------



## Catulle (Jun 13, 2003)

The sudden emergence of more goblins was not unexpected, if a little swifter than Lucas might have preferred. Still hemmed in, he prepared to follow Khudaglun's lead once the dwarf made the anticipated rush into a new fray.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 14, 2003)

Khudaglun grunts disappointedly, "Just two ay, well lets enjoy it while they last."

He then moves straight in to engage the eastern Goblin


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi All,

Due to the low response rate, I am planning on closing this game.  I apologize if my own recent delays have caused anyone to lose interest.

I appreciate the time and effort you spent developing characters and roleplaying.  Catulle, Inez, I am particularly impressed by your active participation.

Thanks for playing, and I hope to see you around the boards.

Sincerely,
Derek "GruTheWanderer" Poppink


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, I can understand Gru. I'd be keen to continue but the rate of posting has been lacking in this game. Ah, oh well, back to the search for a game that survives.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear it, Derek. I can certainly see where you're coming from as things have slackened off over the past little while, something I don't think my own schedule has helped with either.

I shall see you around, no doubt.

Regards,

Barry


----------

